# Gay furs



## Rozgarden (Apr 19, 2009)

l dunno where this would fit in so hopefully this thread belongs here. 

I have been wondering why a lot of gays are furries or a lot of furries are gays?

Now I have nothing against gays as I think they are awesome but I was just curious. Tell me what you think, which you came to be first and why you decided that.


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm a faggot in real life. :v It's totally unrelated to my furfaggotry.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 19, 2009)

those knots are just too tempting i guess


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 19, 2009)

The phenomenon of the furry fandom: It's not gay-dominated, yet it is.

http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php
That's a survey showing a bunch of demographics of the furry fandom, as we know it. According to the survey, gays really don't hold a majority.


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 19, 2009)

i've wondered if people are gay or gays are people


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 19, 2009)

Interesting question, I'm not sure how flamboyant homosexuals got mixed into the fandom at all :/


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 19, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> The phenomenon of the furry fandom: It's not gay-dominated, yet it is.
> 
> http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php
> That's a survey showing a bunch of demographics of the furry fandom, as we know it. According to the survey, gays really don't hold a majority.


Sadly just how the Furry fandom is supposily known for those porn of ours when its mostly not, its the gay furs being known more than the straight ones


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 19, 2009)

Heh, guilty.

I think its because of the... weirdness of the fandom. A lot of people for whom the fandom appeals to like it because of its open-mindedness. Being such a weird fandom, you can expect a lot of open-minded, liberal people, and they feel welcomed by it. 

Also the furry art style makes guys look hella sexy x3


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 19, 2009)

girls are batshit crazy and are allowed to be because they have vaginas. that's just too much work. my only relationship with a girl was an abusive one, so, yea...i just don't like girls.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 19, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Heh, guilty.
> 
> I think its because of the... weirdness of the fandom. A lot of people for whom the fandom appeals to like it because of its open-mindedness. Being such a weird fandom, you can expect a lot of open-minded, liberal people, and they feel welcomed by it.
> 
> Also the furry art style makes guys look hella sexy x3



I think this explains it best ^^


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 19, 2009)

there are  afew


----------



## Rifter (Apr 19, 2009)

Because nothing draws attention to the rump like a bushy tail. Duhr!


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 19, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> The phenomenon of the furry fandom: It's not gay-dominated, yet it is.
> 
> http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php
> That's a survey showing a bunch of demographics of the furry fandom, as we know it. According to the survey, gays really don't hold a majority.




That's really interesting. I never knew that. 

And yeah there is nothing like a tail to bring attention to the rump.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, yeah, there isn't a majority, but still the amount of homosexuals compared to hetrosexuals is very very very high compared to the normal population. There are over half as many homosexuals than hetrosexuals!

There doesn't have to be a majority of gay people to make the furry fandom look like a buncha fags.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 19, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Well, yeah, there isn't a majority, but still the amount of homosexuals compared to hetrosexuals is very very very high compared to the normal population. There are over half as many homosexuals than hetrosexuals!
> 
> There doesn't have to be a majority of gay people to make the furry fandom look like a buncha fags.



You say that as if it was a bad thing xD

I think it adds to open-mindedness of the fandom


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 19, 2009)

so those homosexuals who are in the fandom like it because of the openminded-ness?


----------



## krisCrash (Apr 19, 2009)

No bear jokes yet?


psychweasel said:


> girls are batshit crazy and are allowed to be because they have vaginas. that's just too much work. my only relationship with a girl was an abusive one, so, yea...i just don't like girls.



It's the womb making us crazy, actually

Did you ever notice it's called Hystera.. and _hysteria_

:grin:


----------



## Meeew (Apr 19, 2009)

Rozgarden said:


> so those homosexuals who are in the fandom like it because of the openminded-ness?



Can't say for sure as I am not gay, but I think it has something to do with it. Afterall a lot of furry porn is based around gay relationships, and at cons we run around in furry suits/partials. So I think it's safe to say we are very welcoming of gays...and just about anyone else really.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 19, 2009)

Meeew said:


> You say that as if it was a bad thing xD
> 
> I think it adds to open-mindedness of the fandom



Nuu its not a bad thing, its a great thing. The gayer the better


----------



## Salrith (Apr 20, 2009)

I wonder if it might not be a possibly more accurate representation of the gay/straight ratio in here.
I mean, for anyone to call themselves furry, you have to go through some pretty radical (compared to normal) mental obstacle (courses?) -- there's so much out there against it... I wont name them, just on the off chance someone like Newf wanders in }:=8P
But anyway -- once you pass those barriers, the jump to being gay is almost nominal, so you get a more 'true' ratio.

In everyday life it's, what, supposed to be 1/10 - but that's people who _admit_ it, too, and with societal pressures... but to get in here, you pretty much have to leave the standard ones behind. Whether you pick them back up again when you leave is beside the point ^.=.^
So perhaps this is a... ack, I will stop being redundant!
Point made!(?)


----------



## eternal_flare (Apr 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> those knots are just too tempting i guess



this is the best answer so far, I think. 
Also, it's because it's cool to be a furfag. >:3


----------



## Salrith (Apr 20, 2009)

eternal_flare said:


> this is the best answer so far, I think.
> Also, it's because it's cool to be a furfag. >:3



Sort of tried to discretely overlook that one ^.=.^ (it's true, but, you know hehehe)


----------



## Further (Apr 20, 2009)

So calling people fags is ok now?


----------



## krisCrash (Apr 20, 2009)

The gay people I know say fag a lot
I don't think fag really means gay
on CERTAIN FORUMS it is like a suffix
like furfag and artfag? Straightfag?

I am extremely desensitised about language though.


----------



## Further (Apr 20, 2009)

just when I thought things couldn't get any more confusing.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 20, 2009)

Are straight people allowed in this thread?  Meh, if not, just feel free to chase me with a torch or something.

I think it's because the furry fandom is so "accepting".  Sure, a ton of us are complete pricks to the others in the fandom, but we still recognize them as part of our little society no matter what their sexual orientation is.  That's in contrast to the "normal" societies that, for the most part, look down upon gays.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 20, 2009)

yes straight people are allowed in this thread as the author of this thread is straight XD 

you guys brought up interesting points... but why is it that the majority of the guys i meet on here are gay? its funny though cause most of the said majority you would never know they were gay until they told you.. yeah im gay.. then i had to step back and look at them.. what?! really? you seemed more straight than gay!

perhaps its just my mentality where everyone is straight unless otherwise noted (whether by actions or told verbally).


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 20, 2009)

Further said:


> So calling people fags is ok now?



Its ok for gay people to say it and I guess to some extent straight people as long as it isn't meant homophobically.

Its basically like black people using the n-word. It helps to diminish the power behind it as an insult when using it jokingly.


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 20, 2009)

I find that, all things considered about this forum(even though I haven't been here long) and examining other forums, It's not suprising the high concentration of homosexuals. I'm just speculating, but it seems a lot of gays are shunned in real life, so they look online for greater acceptance. So a place that appears more accepting of their personality would probably appeal to them. And nothing screams accepting mjore then a place with a bunch of furry people.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 20, 2009)

Rozgarden said:


> yes straight people are allowed in this thread as the author of this thread is straight XD
> 
> you guys brought up interesting points... but why is it that the majority of the guys i meet on here are gay? its funny though cause most of the said majority you would never know they were gay until they told you.. yeah im gay.. then i had to step back and look at them.. what?! really? you seemed more straight than gay!
> 
> perhaps its just my mentality where everyone is straight unless otherwise noted (whether by actions or told verbally).


 I was kidding, but nice to know I'm not alone . 

I have that mentality as well, seeing as until I joined the fandom, 99% of the people I met were either straight or closet about their gayness.  I mean, I can count the number of gay people I know in real life on one hand.


----------



## Further (Apr 20, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Its ok for gay people to say it and I guess to some extent straight people as long as it isn't meant homophobically.
> 
> Its basically like black people using the n-word. It helps to diminish the power behind it as an insult when using it jokingly.



God I hate it when black people use the n-word it perpetuates the ignorance, and our society is just not ready to make the change in vernacular.

There isn't enough cognitive dissonance between the n-word being good as in friendly, between it's original and intended negative racial epithet.


----------



## SpringEquinoxx (Apr 20, 2009)

Rozgarden said:


> l dunno where this would fit in so hopefully this thread belongs here.
> 
> I have been wondering why a lot of gays are furries or a lot of furries are gays?
> 
> Now I have nothing against gays as I think they are awesome but I was just curious. Tell me what you think, which you came to be first and why you decided that.




you know, i tried asking this question to some furs i knew who were bisexual to say the least, and they couldn't answer me either. but i think it does have a lot to do with the open-mindedness of the fur commune.


----------



## Further (Apr 20, 2009)

SpringEquinoxx said:


> you know, i tried asking this question to some furs i knew who were bisexual to say the least, and they couldn't answer me either. but i think it does have a lot to do with the open-mindedness of the fur commune.



It's the openness.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I was kidding, but nice to know I'm not alone .
> 
> I have that mentality as well, seeing as until I joined the fandom, 99% of the people I met were either straight or closet about their gayness. I mean, I can count the number of gay people I know in real life on one hand.


 ^ this as well

but the gay guys i do know are sweet and sincere.. in fact most of my knowledge of massage therapy was learned from a gay guy who has a passion for it. such passion that he does it for free cause he figures if he is enjoying it, why should he pay someone? he is truely a genuinely nice guy. 

come to think about it, the only gay guy i didnt like was at work and he kept looking at me like he wanted to kill me but i think it was cause i was his supervisor and was youger than him ... we only know he was gay cause he was once overheard saying to himself in regards to a male doctors butt "DAMN he has a fine ass"


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 20, 2009)

I found out I was gay... I came here. It was like I was drunk that night, I can't explain any of it! I thought, 'Hmm... furries, that sounds cool!' and joined. Plus the people are nice and supportive, that's what we need during bad times, and not being respected by the majority, supportive friends are exactly what we need!


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 20, 2009)

you ought to move to key west.. LOTS of support there.. plus the airlines down there i hear have a lot of gay people... and you get lots of money


----------



## Shindo (Apr 20, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> I was drunk that night, I can't explain any of it!



BUTT SECS


----------



## Further (Apr 20, 2009)

Shindo said:


> BUTT SECS



Down boy down.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 20, 2009)

Rifter said:


> Because nothing draws attention to the rump like a bushy tail. Duhr!


Case in point My fluffy lovely <3

@Lizardking... what have knots got to do with gayness? (or are were you referring to dog-knots or... okay I need my cofffeee now.. )


----------



## Slade (Apr 20, 2009)

Because they want to give /b/tards another thing to make fun of us for. And no, I'm not gay.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2009)

I JUST WANTED EVERYONE TO KNOW BEFORE I POSTED THAT I'M NOT GAY


BECAUSE IF YOU THOUGHT I WAS GAY, IT WOULD REALLY LOWER MY SPIRITS.


OK, THANKS, REMEMBER, I'M NOT GAY.


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2009)

Because you can't be SUPER OVER MASCULINE IN THE CLOSET

while looking at cuddly animals.

D'AWW KITTY.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 20, 2009)

lawl


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 20, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Because you can't be SUPER OVER MASCULINE IN THE CLOSET
> 
> while looking at cuddly animals.
> 
> D'AWW KITTY.


 I think we have a winning theory


----------



## Shindo (Apr 20, 2009)

everyone loves cuddly animals, right?


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 20, 2009)

... Even if they don't want to admit it yes, and so this post isn't spam. I stick to my theory that they look for acceptance online, and see a cute furry animal.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 20, 2009)

Shindo said:


> BUTT SECS


You twist things! I said "it was like I was drunk!" 
You are very dirty...  :3


----------



## Shindo (Apr 20, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> You twist things! I said "it was like I was drunk!"
> You are very dirty...  :3



i post what i think


----------



## Kai Tigrhynte (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm actually not surprised there's so many gays in the fandom. As Bunneh put it, the fact that furries are open-minded by default explains everything. If we're crazy enough to love anthropomorphic animals then why not let gays like them too?

IMO, it's purely the fact that we let them in. Every furry is expressing themselves by being a furry, and gays are just taking it a small step further.

(I always seem to know what I want to say but not how to say it...)


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Apr 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I JUST WANTED EVERYONE TO KNOW BEFORE I POSTED THAT I'M NOT GAY
> 
> 
> BECAUSE IF YOU THOUGHT I WAS GAY, IT WOULD REALLY LOWER MY SPIRITS.
> ...


 You said you were gay when you were Galt San.  :/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> You said you were gay when you were Galt San.  :/



I am still. I was just making fun of that guy who posted before me.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 20, 2009)

your sarcasm is mediocre at best


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2009)

Shindo said:


> your sarcasm is mediocre at best



Shut up it's 4/20


----------



## Shindo (Apr 20, 2009)

good point


----------



## Nakhi (Apr 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Because you can't be SUPER OVER MASCULINE IN THE CLOSET
> 
> while looking at cuddly animals.
> 
> D'AWW KITTY.



I'm not gay, but that about sums it up there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2009)

To all those who said this fandom is open minded...what the fuck are you smoking >[
it looks open minded from the outside but when you come in you are either instantly hated for your preference or liked.

one day...one day I shall find the lil ass who is saying we're open minded/utopia of understanding


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 21, 2009)

I think the proposed theories of it being an accepting fandom (as well as the hotness of male furs :3 ) hold true. That's what I would bet on, at least. 



> To all those who said this fandom is open minded...what the fuck are you smoking >[
> it looks open minded from the outside but when you come in you are either instantly hated for your preference or liked.
> 
> one day...one day I shall find the lil ass who is saying we're open minded/utopia of understanding


There's no doubt a lot of anger in the fandom, most likely from the equal amount of confusion and loneliness which also exists. But that's the thing, furries are a very large group of people and way too complex to categorize. I personally find that this place has a very warm atmosphere and I like the community. I've heard other things about it but that's my own subjective experience. 

I think it really comes down to seeking 'refuge'. Life can be a pretty shit place a lot of the time and every living person with an IQ above 80 has their own way of dealing with this. Some turn to drugs, some turn to sex and money, some turn into callous assholes, others become workaholics... these are obviously some of the more negative, yet unfortunately common stereotypes. They're common because they're easy. Other people turn to love, family, giving and creativity, and these are the more challenging but obviously much more rewarding choices. 

Being a furry can be entwined with all sorts of these compensations. Many people across the world, and for millennia, have found comfort in interacting or identifying with other animals. There's a certain innocence to them, as well as many other spiritual powers which every person uniquely identifies with. Nowadays, as a furry, it can present a welcome escape as well as a potentially inviting community. For some, it's sexual, for others not. Every person gets something different from the furry fandom.

I'd say this relates to being gay for a couple of reasons. It's no secret that modern culture tends to lend itself to raising people as homosexual. It's a by-product of being in a captive society. That's not to say it's bad; finding love is what is important, not what gender the person is. I personally identify as a bisexual/gay. But the fact is that there are many gay people out there, including myself, who have grown up 'that way' because they're escaping from something - whether it be abusive parents, a neglectful childhood, shitty relationships, whatever. These are the same people who are going to be attracted to furries, so it makes sense that it's tied hand in hand. Apart from that, many people who are already gay are probably going to be looking for an accepting community to be involved in. Furries are perfect, again.

Now, with the acceptance of a community revolving around a coping mechanism (as all communities inherently do) also comes problems. I see these problems mirrored in any group of people who hold a special interest together. The fact that it is a coping mechanism means that the people here often have problems that they're coping with, obviously. Not everyone bears these problems equally, or effectively. That means there's a lot of built up anger, resentment, etc, which can often be blown out at other people. This would probably account for the amount of drama in the fandom. I see it, on this forum and other places. Honestly I just sidestep it and it's not really an issue at all. In most cases it's no worse than any other community.

I realize a lot of the things I say are probably going to be met with a bit of tension. I'm not saying that everyone here is a pussy escaping from real life, or that we're all fucked up. Some furries have more problems than others. *Anything in excess is unhealthy. * Being a furry can be a rewarding, loving, social and creative experience if it's done in the right way, and I see a lot of intelligent and compassionate people here. That's why I love the community. That's also why I said earlier on that the fandom encompasses many different coping mechanisms. Some of them can be callous assholes, but there's a lot of opportunity for positivity as well. 

So that's my take on the whole thing. Kudos if you read it all.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I think the proposed theories of it being an accepting fandom (as well as the hotness of male furs :3 ) hold true. That's what I would bet on, at least.
> 
> There's no doubt a lot of anger in the fandom, most likely from the equal amount of confusion and loneliness which also exists. But that's the thing, furries are a very large group of people and way too complex to categorize. I personally find that this place has a very warm atmosphere and I like the community. I've heard other things about it but that's my own subjective experience.
> 
> ...



Pretty decent point I will say this
but I really gotta be the only person in the damned world who rather not create a coping mechanism. Maybe cause I already chosen to deal with the problems head on, maybe cause I was raised to not back down, maybe cause already know there is no point in doing so.

All I'm saying is that Many upon many think "we shall accept you" is what we are when in reality its "dont irk me and I wont irk you"


----------



## Kai Tigrhynte (Apr 21, 2009)

Wait, what? Did you just say that furries _aren't_ open-minded?

We have to be. We damn well are if you think about what it actually means to be furry.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 21, 2009)

Kai Tigrhynte said:


> Wait, what? Did you just say that furries _aren't_ open-minded?
> 
> We have to be. We damn well are if you think about what it actually means to be furry.



I agree... I think that on the whole we're a fairly open-minded bunch. Not to say we're open minded in _all regards_, but open-minded enough to, say, accept being furry itself }:=8P
So while we may not be as open minded as... ... a... very open minded person, we aren't exactly _closed_ minded either ^.=.^


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2009)

Kai Tigrhynte said:


> Wait, what? Did you just say that furries _aren't_ open-minded?
> 
> We have to be. We damn well are if you think about what it actually means to be furry.


I see you havent met those who want to "purify" the fandom by kicking out certain groups, probably the best evidence we're getting pretty close to closed minded now


----------



## frillykittydoll (Apr 21, 2009)

This is one of the most intresting forum threads I have read in a few years...

Sadly I can't really say much on this topic. I am just me, I happen to be gay and I also happen to be a furry...those things I haven't had any issues with. My other "sub culture" however is a very closed minded group of people, they are comfortable in general with gays, considering it was made popular by men wearing the frilly dresses that is Lolita Fashion. But to be a furry that likes to wear cute frilly dresses...THAT is a big no no, according to the Lolita Community, but I haven't had problems combining the two here, in the furry community... 

So in sort, I must say I agree that the big attraction for shunned lifestyles to the fandom is that in general the community is open minded and welcoming...not to mention it seems to be populated with particularly intelligent people...


----------



## Carenath (Apr 21, 2009)

Kai Tigrhynte said:


> We have to be. We damn well are if you think about what it actually means to be furry.


Not true really, I have run into many closed minded and often downright ignorant furries who refuse to see past the ends of their noses. It served to fuel my cynicism and misanthropy. I identify myself as bisexual.. but there is also a level of confusion.. as a dragon, I prefer feral females as much as I prefer male tail... but as a human.. I have no interest in women at all.
I dont consider myself a furry, though others might.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 21, 2009)

Furries are definitely open minded in terms of sexuality. Whether they are open-minded about other things is a whole different matter.

The bigger issue with the fandom than open-mindedness is the insecurities that come with the large amount of gay/bi people. Being gay/bi is hard, it causes a lot of insecureness. 

Thats why the furry fandom is both one of the most welcoming and one of the most hateful. Theres open-mindedness but there is insecurities, hence the unprovoked, spontaneous outbursts and flaming you see so often here.


----------



## Kai Tigrhynte (Apr 21, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Furries are definitely open minded in terms of sexuality. Whether they are open-minded about other things is a whole different matter.


Good point. It seems to me that we generally welcome anyone in, but once they're here, true opinions can come out.

Then again, why am I speaking for all of us? I've been here less than a week XP


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 21, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I see you havent met those who want to "purify" the fandom by kicking out certain groups, probably the best evidence we're getting pretty close to closed minded now


 WELCOME TO PLANET EARTH!!!


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Because you can't be SUPER OVER MASCULINE IN THE CLOSET
> 
> while looking at cuddly animals.
> 
> D'AWW KITTY.



What you are saying is that manly attitudes are necessarily tough, kinda mean & unaffectionate?  I disagree with you.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 21, 2009)

Shindo said:


> i post what i think


... because you're drunk


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 21, 2009)

Shindo said:


> BUTT SECS


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> What you are saying is that manly attitudes are necessarily tough, kinda mean & unaffectionate?  I disagree with you.



That's exactly what I am saying, because it is true.  I happen to have an androgynous personality.

You can argue with me if you want, but I just finished up a psychology lab on the subject so I'm pretty confident on the subject. :V


----------



## Shindo (Apr 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> That's exactly what I am saying, because it is true.  I happen to have an androgynous personality.
> 
> You can argue with me if you want, but I just finished up a psychology lab on the subject so I'm pretty confident on the subject. :V



^ psych major


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm glad I spent all that time writing out my thoughts on this. ;P


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> That's exactly what I am saying, because it is true. I happen to have an androgynous personality.
> 
> You can argue with me if you want, but I just finished up a psychology lab on the subject so I'm pretty confident on the subject. :V


I have to agree with you on that. It's a common idea that a man has to be _"manly__"_ I'm not sure If your idea on this is the exact same, but I believe that it's because of this that many guys try to act big and tough. It's also because of this image that many are afraid to just come out, in fear of being ridiculed and tormented, which sadly, they probably will.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 21, 2009)

Curagnaste said:


> I have to agree with you on that. It's a common idea that a man has to be _"manly__"_ I'm not sure If your idea on this is the exact same, but I believe that it's because of this that many guys try to act big and tough. It's also because of this image that many are afraid to just come out, in fear of being ridiculed and tormented, which sadly, they probably will.


If they were true men they'd come out


----------



## Shindo (Apr 21, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I'm glad I spent all that time writing out my thoughts on this. ;P



i read it, then got distracted


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 21, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> If they were true men they'd come out


To true. But the men who follow the "manly" ways are also hypocritical because they'd rather look cool then be themselves.


----------



## Terror (Apr 21, 2009)

I was actually a bit put off when I first thought about becoming a Fur. My friends and I have always pretended to be animals so I thought it only fitting.

As my closest friend soon told me, most of the Fur community is comprised of Males. 90% of those males were Gay. I was shocked. Not because of the gay aspect, but because it was such a high percentage. I'm not put off by gays at all, as my best friend (who is a Fur), came out to me after he and I had been friends for about 7 years.

One of the reasons I was so hesitant to finally become a Fur, was because I didn't want to fall in to that category. I'm completely comfortable in my sexuality. Something, however, didn't set right with me. For some reason, the thought of people automatically assuming I was gay because I was a Fur, was off putting.

I have since risen above that "fear" and have finally done what I wanted to. This all happened in the past and it took about a year for me to finally come to terms with everything I had been thinking. 

I'm sorry if I offended anyone, as it wasn't my intention.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 21, 2009)

Terror said:


> I was actually a bit put off when I first thought about becoming a Fur. My friends and I have always pretended to be animals so I thought it only fitting.
> 
> As my closest friend soon told me, most of the Fur community is comprised of Males. 90% of those males were Gay. I was shocked. Not because of the gay aspect, but because it was such a high percentage. I'm not put off by gays at all, as my best friend (who is a Fur), came out to me after he and I had been friends for about 7 years.
> 
> ...



being a furry doesnt turn you gay


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 21, 2009)

Terror said:


> I was actually a bit put off when I first thought about becoming a Fur. My friends and I have always pretended to be animals so I thought it only fitting.
> 
> As my closest friend soon told me, most of the Fur community is comprised of Males. 90% of those males were Gay. I was shocked. Not because of the gay aspect, but because it was such a high percentage. I'm not put off by gays at all, as my best friend (who is a Fur), came out to me after he and I had been friends for about 7 years.
> 
> ...


first off, that is a ludicrous percentage, secondly, it's great you conquered your fear of being classified as gay(even though a lot of people here aren't), you should never let something like that hold you back.


----------



## Terror (Apr 21, 2009)

Curagnaste said:


> first off, that is a ludicrous percentage, secondly, it's great you conquered your fear of being classified as gay(even though a lot of people here aren't), you should never let something like that hold you back.


I know now that the percentage was blown out of proportion. At the time, of course, I was a little naive. Honestly, I don't think I've had a better time than hanging out with my friends.

I sometimes think though, that I make them a little uncomfortable when talking about women or girls. I can't help it though. I'm just your average 20's male looking for Mrs. Right Now. :lol:

Hopefully someday, I can find Mrs. Right and she can accept me being a Fur. It would be all the better if she was one as well.


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 22, 2009)

Terror said:


> I know now that the percentage was blown out of proportion. At the time, of course, I was a little naive. Honestly, I don't think I've had a better time than hanging out with my friends.
> 
> I sometimes think though, that I make them a little uncomfortable when talking about women or girls. I can't help it though. I'm just your average 20's male looking for Mrs. Right Now. :lol:
> 
> Hopefully someday, I can find Mrs. Right and she can accept me being a Fur. It would be all the better if she was one as well.


That's a lovely goal. anyway, to keep the thread on topic, a lot of the people like you are accepting of gays, and that's a major reason they come here


----------



## Shindo (Apr 22, 2009)

i didnt come here to be accepted


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 22, 2009)

I would be pretty surprised if 90% of furries were gay. I see a *shitload *of girly furry drawings, it's _very _popular. I'd be willing to bet that 80% or more of the material and furries out there are hetero based. Maybe there's just something disturbing about gay dog sex that attracts a lot of attention? 

I mean my previous points still stand, but there you go.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 22, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I would be pretty surprised if 90% of furries were gay. I see a *shitload *of girly furry drawings, it's _very _popular. I'd be willing to bet that 80% or more of the material and furries out there are hetero based. Maybe there's just something disturbing about gay dog sex that attracts a lot of attention?
> 
> I mean my previous points still stand, but there you go.



to the survey!
yeah...
Completely heterosexual	1119 (22.22%)
Mostly heterosexual	872 (17.31%)
Bisexual leaning heterosexual	611 (12.13%)
Bisexual, no skews	716 (14.21%)
Bisexual leaning homosexual	489 (9.71%)
Mostly homosexual	662 (13.14%)
Completely homosexual	568 (11.28%)


----------



## Meeew (Apr 22, 2009)

Shindo said:


> being a furry doesnt turn you gay



Might not turn you goes to gay-night-clubs and wears assless chaps gay but I think in most cases maybe a little bi-curious. It's really hard to just be fully straight in the furry world xD, specially with the traps bonk and hardblush turn-out :3.

In all seriousness though one of my classmates mentioned being gay today when I was hanging out with him. It was a little strange actually, I guess I'm more accepting of furries in general then I am with regular gay/bi. I didn't even mention the subject again in fear that I might have to explain my sexuality, although he seemed to assume I was straight from the get-go.

I just find it really curious, I'm bi-curious but I don't think I'd be comfortable exploring my sexuality with a guy outside of furrydom. It'd just be too strange...I wonder if anyone else feels this way.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 22, 2009)

Shindo said:


> being a furry doesnt turn you gay


 
No, but it helps. I mean, I'm really starting to think I'm bi.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 22, 2009)

Actually, since I joined the fandom I've realized that I'm straight.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 22, 2009)

I'M COMPLETELY HETEROSEXUAL. I DON'T EVEN LOOK AT MY OWN DICK.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2009)

Curagnaste said:


> WELCOME TO PLANET EARTH!!!


MARS IS BETTER


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 22, 2009)

Shindo said:


> being a furry doesnt turn you gay


The people in the fandom encouraged me to come out to my friend though, and results came out desirable.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I'M COMPLETELY HETEROSEXUAL. I DON'T EVEN LOOK AT MY OWN DICK.


 ^Hardest I've laughed all day.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 22, 2009)

I really don't know. It just happens to be that way... yes, for me too =3

Another thing... not like I'm being mean or anything... I have never seen a lesbian furry =\


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 22, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> I really don't know. It just happens to be that way... yes, for me too =3
> 
> Another thing... not like I'm being mean or anything... I have never seen a lesbian furry =\


 
You just haven't been around very long, there are lots of lesbian furries, or atleast bi females.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You just haven't been around very long, there are lots of lesbian furries, or atleast bi females.



Well, good point. But it's not like I haven't been around the fandom over the last 3 years, though 

Maybe I'm just not lookin in the right places. IDK


----------



## Meeew (Apr 22, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> Well, good point. But it's not like I haven't been around the fandom over the last 3 years, though
> 
> Maybe I'm just not lookin in the right places. IDK



Can't...concentrate...cute dog is distracting me...


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 22, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Can't...concentrate...cute dog is distracting me...



I just LOL'd xD


----------



## Wolfbound (Apr 22, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> Well, good point. But it's not like I haven't been around the fandom over the last 3 years, though
> 
> Maybe I'm just not lookin in the right places. IDK



I'm pansexual, but, eh, since I'm with my girlfriend and plan on being with her for y'know, forever, I just tell people I'm a fag. It's easier that way.

So. Point 1 on your lezbo chart.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 22, 2009)

lezbo = 1
gay =20
straight = 3


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 22, 2009)

Shindo said:


> lezbo = 1
> gay =20
> straight = 3


 no pans?


----------



## Shindo (Apr 22, 2009)

meh, i count them in the gay lesbian category


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 22, 2009)

You one of those people who believes people who say they are pansexual aren't fully out of the closey yet?


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 22, 2009)

I would say the furry fandom has made me more open about being bisexual, maybe everyone here is just too accepting . what really makes me murr is just all the hot gay yiff we have x3

I probably will explore the world of going out with other guys in the future, whether its a furry or not


----------



## Shindo (Apr 22, 2009)

Curagnaste said:


> You one of those people who believes people who say they are pansexual aren't fully out of the closey yet?



no, just lazy


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 22, 2009)

true, I wouldn't even bother looking for anybody


----------



## Shindo (Apr 22, 2009)

400th post!


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 22, 2009)

Shindo said:


> 400th post!



oh snap

congrats on spending way too much time on FAF, lulz


----------



## Shindo (Apr 22, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> oh snap
> 
> congrats on spending way too much time on FAF, lulz



i spend WAY too much time on here

i just love you all
i even love the people i hate


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 22, 2009)

it just wouldn't be interesting without them


----------



## shouneneye (Apr 23, 2009)

As a gay guy muhself I'd have to ask how did straight people get into this fandom? I think it's much the same on both sides, there are plenty of gay guys out there who don't even know what a furry is. So I personally imagine that what gay people do get into furries, are just like most anyone who gets into it, no interesting phenominon, just the usual interest.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Apr 23, 2009)

shouneneye said:


> As a gay guy muhself I'd have to ask how did straight people get into this fandom?



I got lost, man.


----------



## Xorin (Apr 23, 2009)

i think that the veil of autonemity that the furry community operates in, for the most part, allows a person to freely express who they are on the inside.  instead of the preconcieved notions and history that we carry around in the outside world.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1984413/ 
i truly appreciate grisser for drawing this, this is how i see people in the furry community.  as how they are or desire to be on the inside, and places like FurAffinity provide us with that chance to step through the looking-glass.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 23, 2009)

Xorin said:


> i think that the veil of autonemity that the furry community operates in, for the most part, allows a person to freely express who they are on the inside.  instead of the preconcieved notions and history that we carry around in the outside world.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1984413/
> i truly appreciate grisser for drawing this, this is how i see people in the furry community.  as how they are or desire to be on the inside, and places like FurAffinity provide us with that chance to step through the looking-glass.



Agreed. Being furry is already looked down upon, so no point in keeping up appearances of any kind, your free to be who you want.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 23, 2009)

A lot of the early Furry 'Art' was homosexual in nature.
I use to be non-sexual before last year till I started chatting to a local fur on another forum. I now have a nice young, man who loves me... but please do not call me gay for I consider being labeled as having a specific sexuality to be rather insulting.  For convienince's' sake I am Bi.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm 50% gay and being a furry let me find that about about myself.


----------



## Mojotaian (Apr 23, 2009)

Damn! can't see the picture! stupid machine!!!

I used to be straight... when i was 13 and sex was new...
But i got bored with it, and got into growth instead... then came zoophilia (furryness)... voraphilia, there's more but this isn't a biography, so i will stop there... but lately i've been getting into more homosexual stuff

As much as i am not homophobic, i don't want to be gay... but i am happy considering myself bisexual... but maybe i'm into new things... because sometimes even old homosexual stuff doesn't do the trick and non-gay stuff does you know? I don't know...

But as for "Having gays on FA allows us to be more open minded"... I don't get it... being a furvert i believe is LESS accepted than being gay, because "we" get off from animals. Gays, though getting off the same sex, still get happy from other humans... So... if you weren't open minded when u joined the forum and became when gays joined... does not compute!


----------



## Meeew (Apr 23, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Damn! can't see the picture! stupid machine!!!
> 
> I used to be straight... when i was 13 and sex was new...
> But i got bored with it, and got into growth instead... then came zoophilia (furryness)... voraphilia, there's more but this isn't a biography, so i will stop there... but lately i've been getting into more homosexual stuff
> ...



Common misconception, we don't get "off" to animals, that's beastility. We get off to anthropomorphism...it's still just humans, except with fur, tail and ears.


----------



## PeachesWolfiez (Apr 23, 2009)

Teh ghey.....itz spraeding.


Kwik! Hyde!


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 23, 2009)

PeachesWolfiez said:


> Teh ghey.....itz spraeding.
> 
> 
> Kwik! Hyde!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZuK_wYrqp8


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 23, 2009)

PeachesWolfiez said:


> Teh ghey.....itz spraeding.
> 
> 
> Kwik! Hyde!


 My friend just came out to me and said he was Pan-sexual


----------



## wolflette (Apr 23, 2009)

This is just the ramblings of a less than sane wolf, but i think it has to do with the fact that *almost* every human is gay on some level. Once you admit to yourself that your a furry, gay usually doesn't sound so bad. In this day and age gay is almost as common as straight, furry still can make your friends run in fear. Im bisexual and it was much easier to tell my friends that than that i was a furry, my best friend offered to have me visit a psyco ward for being a furry. Before someone calls me out on every word i said its MY thoughts, not soild facts.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 23, 2009)

Shindo said:


> 400th post!


WOW!! I was worried I was posting too much!


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 23, 2009)

Pansexual counts as bisexual. Its basically the same except they say that they look past gender and judge if they like someone or not based on something else, but their denotations are basically the same.

Just my opinion, really.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 23, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm 50% gay and being a furry let me find that about about myself.



Same, why is that :/





Bunneh45 said:


> Pansexual counts as bisexual. Its basically the same except they say that they look past gender and judge if they like someone or not based on something else, but their denotations are basically the same.
> 
> Just my opinion, really.



I don't understand pansexuals... Isn't that like saying I don't respect your sex, which is part of who you are.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 23, 2009)

The best part about being a gay furry is that there is a 99.9% chance that the fellow furry you're talking to is gay or bi. I'm over exaggerating, of course, but there is a very high chance still!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 23, 2009)

Pansexuality means you love people, regardless of sex. As far as I know, anyways


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 23, 2009)

my pansexual friend says that pansexuals go a little beyond that.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 23, 2009)

Curagnaste said:


> my pansexual friend says that pansexuals go a little beyond that.



To what?


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> To what?



Bestiality.

I'M IN LOVE WITH FIDO'S PERSONALITY.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> To what?


 
I believe it is you focus more on personality, that gender and looks don't matter so much. Idk, I think it's something like that.


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 23, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Bestiality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanin (Apr 23, 2009)

Curagnaste said:


> Takumi_L said:
> 
> 
> > Bestiality.
> ...


 
Omg. I lol'd so hard!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 23, 2009)

Wait back it up a bit, I'm confuzzled.


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 23, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Omg. I lol'd so hard!


 he said, and I qoute he'd like to sleep with a dolphin. I personally think he's just crazy


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 23, 2009)

DELETE ME!!!!!


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 23, 2009)

Curagnaste said:


> my pansexual friend says that pansexuals go a little beyond that.



*looks up definition of pansexuality*

what if your into bestiality? does that make me pansexual?

now i feel weird ._.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 23, 2009)

Ark said:


> DELETE ME!!!!!


 
Lol



Herbalizedmind said:


> *looks up definition of pansexuality*
> 
> what if your into bestiality? does that make me pansexual?
> 
> now i feel weird ._.


 
And Lolzilla.


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 23, 2009)

To many comlications. My brain is starting to melt


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 23, 2009)

Curagnaste said:


> To many comlications. My brain is starting to melt



2 + 2 = 5, OMG!!!

But really... Pansexuals don't see sex, that doesn't include species. C'mon guys, that's just being silly


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 23, 2009)

Ark said:


> 2 + 2 = 5, OMG!!!
> 
> But really... Pansexuals don't see sex, that doesn't include species. C'mon guys, that's just being silly


 Like I said before, I think my friend is just crazy, I don't really see a difference between Bi's and Pan's


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 23, 2009)

Curagnaste said:


> Like I said before, I think my friend is just crazy, I don't really see a difference between Bi's and Pan's



Here this may help in your befuddlement cause.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 23, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> *looks up definition of pansexuality*
> 
> what if your into bestiality? does that make me pansexual?
> 
> now i feel weird ._.


o_o is that what you were talking about when you said that my fetishes are normal compared to yours.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 23, 2009)

no more fetish talk, youngins


----------



## PhantomLion (Apr 23, 2009)

Not trying to be a douche or anything but sexuality isn't really working for me anymore, it doesn't serve me any real favor, and it's not putting food in my stomach either...


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 23, 2009)

Why are you guys all repeating the exact same definition I said?

Lol, we have like 5 people giving the exact same definition in an argumentative manner.


----------



## Mojotaian (Apr 24, 2009)

This is supposed to be a topic on gays and their relation to the furrydom... but fetishes are cool too!


----------



## Mojotaian (Apr 24, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I think the proposed theories of it being an accepting fandom (as well as the hotness of male furs :3 ) hold true. That's what I would bet on, at least.
> 
> There's no doubt a lot of anger in the fandom, most likely from the equal amount of confusion and loneliness which also exists. But that's the thing, furries are a very large group of people and way too complex to categorize. I personally find that this place has a very warm atmosphere and I like the community. I've heard other things about it but that's my own subjective experience.
> 
> ...


 

I read it all...

And for that YOU get the award!!! (Not specified)

This is probably one of the best comments IVE seen about this sort of topics or unnaccepted ideas in general... Think you hit the nail here... If i was allowed to I'd post this comment to other unaccepting persons... but i don't think i want them in this forum...

But why is all this Gay and Furryness etc hated so much?

My take is religion... sorry if that bites anyone... but I think that's the thing... Or religion is fueling it... 
Since when has someone insulted gays and furrs WITHOUT using the bible as a weapon? Someone did it on my runescape clan forums, i am not happy with them... one... little... bit... And why is it that people don't have any legitimate reasons to dislike it apart from the bible and that it's "unnatural"?

Maybe i should make this a seperate topic...


----------



## krisCrash (Apr 24, 2009)

Maybe gays that don't feel so accepted by other gays end up here. It seems to be okay to have some variation in the furry fandom.



Herbalizedmind said:


> *looks up definition of pansexuality*
> 
> what if your into bestiality? does that make me pansexual?
> 
> now i feel weird ._.


well you can definitely be pansexual AND gay
I don't think people normally look up things in a dictionary, they think Wiki-or-whatever is the real definition.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 24, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> Not trying to be a douche or anything but sexuality isn't really working for me anymore, it doesn't serve me any real favor, and it's not putting food in my stomach either...



There's always prostitution ;3


----------



## Mojotaian (Apr 24, 2009)

all i can say is lol...


----------



## TrystanSeven (Apr 25, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> The phenomenon of the furry fandom: It's not gay-dominated, yet it is.
> 
> http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php
> That's a survey showing a bunch of demographics of the furry fandom, as we know it. According to the survey, gays really don't hold a majority.



I dunno if this has been said before but I think (just a thought) that the straight furs are the ones that consider themselves less as furs than the gays, that's why we don't hear of them much, and the gays are more open about it and are more into the fandom.  At least it seems that way.  Whenever I meet a straight fur they're usually not 100% into the fandom, it's just something they'll look at occasionally.  Again just a thought lol, I'm probably WAY off as usual.


----------



## Icky (Apr 25, 2009)

TrystanSeven said:


> I dunno if this has been said before but I think (just a thought) that the straight furs are the ones that consider themselves less as furs than the gays, that's why we don't hear of them much, and the gays are more open about it and are more into the fandom. At least it seems that way. Whenever I meet a straight fur they're usually not 100% into the fandom, it's just something they'll look at occasionally. Again just a thought lol, I'm probably WAY off as usual.


Error occurred:
ME=straight
ME=involved waaay more then I should be

You're probably right for most people though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm not gay either >.>. I don't have any problem with gay people either. Infact, i have a couple of gay men in my messenger lists. I talk to them quite often.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 25, 2009)

wouldnt it be funny if there was a homophobic furry.... actually there probably is


----------



## Kanin (Apr 25, 2009)

Shindo said:


> wouldnt it be funny if there was a homophobic furry.... actually there probably is


 
There is. He posted something about it in the rants and raves area before.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 25, 2009)

why would you be a furry if you hated gays, i dont get that


----------



## Icky (Apr 25, 2009)

Shindo said:


> wouldnt it be funny if there was a homophobic furry.... actually there probably is


It just seems that everyone I talk to here is either gay, or doesn't say anything about sexuality.



Shindo said:


> why would you be a furry if you hated gays, i dont get that


Did anyone say they hated gays here?


----------



## Shindo (Apr 25, 2009)

Icarus615 said:


> Did anyone say they hated gays here?





Lord Kanin said:


> There is. He posted something about it in the rants and raves area before.




who ever did this


----------



## Kanin (Apr 25, 2009)

Shindo said:


> who ever did this


 
I don't remember. He said about that he thinks being gay is wrong... blah blah blah.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 25, 2009)

what an awesome person


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 25, 2009)

TrystanSeven said:


> I dunno if this has been said before but I think (just a thought) that the straight furs are the ones that consider themselves less as furs than the gays, that's why we don't hear of them much, and the gays are more open about it and are more into the fandom. At least it seems that way. Whenever I meet a straight fur they're usually not 100% into the fandom, it's just something they'll look at occasionally. Again just a thought lol, I'm probably WAY off as usual.


 Straight and really into the fandom here.  I'm not quite sure that your hypothesis is right.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 25, 2009)

I remember taking a poll... I was the only lesbian on the forums v.v;


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 25, 2009)

No you're not, go to the Coming Out: The Thread, there are tons of lesbians here. Or maybe you were just talking about on that poll?


----------



## Aurali (Apr 25, 2009)

This was a long long time ago hun.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 25, 2009)

TrystanSeven said:


> I dunno if this has been said before but I think (just a thought) that the straight furs are the ones that consider themselves less as furs than the gays, that's why we don't hear of them much, and the gays are more open about it and are more into the fandom.  At least it seems that way.  Whenever I meet a straight fur they're usually not 100% into the fandom, it's just something they'll look at occasionally.  Again just a thought lol, I'm probably WAY off as usual.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Way off. I'm straight and WAY in to the fandom.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 25, 2009)

Shindo said:


> wouldnt it be funny if there was a homophobic furry.... actually there probably is



There probably are homophobic furries, unfortunately. You would think being something as "different" as a furry would open up your mind to something as common as homosexuals.


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 25, 2009)

The furry community often seems more like a gay community to me. I don't mind.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 25, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> There probably are homophobic furries, unfortunately. You would think being something as "different" as a furry would open up your mind to something as common as homosexuals.


 But in alot of cases it's just because of they way that person was raised.  I used to be a major homophobe because my parents are and I live around a bunch of rednecks.  I've moved past that though, some of my best friends are gay now.  

That being said, I can understand people being homophobic furries still, just because that's hwo they were raised and what they're used to.


----------



## Ruko (Apr 25, 2009)

> I dunno if this has been said before but I think (just a thought) that the straight furs are the ones that consider themselves less as furs than the gays, that's why we don't hear of them much, and the gays are more open about it and are more into the fandom. At least it seems that way. Whenever I meet a straight fur they're usually not 100% into the fandom, it's just something they'll look at occasionally. Again just a thought lol, I'm probably WAY off as usual.



Maybe. I'm straight, and see this as only a hobby or part time activity.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 26, 2009)

Sometimes I think furry turned me gay :V


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't know, to be honest. It did help me discover myself, though. I'm gay now because of this awesome fandom.  (Awesome art. ;D)

But anyways, I see how the whole "open-minded, liberal" thing comes into play, because I don't mind if anyone's into anything, like vore, cub, or anything at all. It's all fine, but people would think otherwise. You would think trolls are conservatives, but they have the essence of NOT being conservatives. It's weird.


----------



## krisCrash (Apr 26, 2009)

Trolls are typically not actually voicing their opinion, FYI, but trying to make a joke on your behalf - and make take a stance just to take things to extremes. (It's pretty easy to make jokes on furries)
Plus the political axises are not that simple but that is a thread in itself. You can be openminded about some things, but not other things if you find them unacceptable.


----------



## KB-to-tha-BT (Apr 26, 2009)

*raises hand* Straight female fur, here. lulz, I've just always liked anthros, the homosexual eroticism just happens to be a perk. xD lulz, I'm also a fan of yaoi so what can I say? lol

And it seems to me that most of the furs I meet are gay, not that I care. Down where I am (soCal) I don't see a whole lot of hatred for 'em. I have a few gay friends myself, one of which is a fur. And like...I don't mind that there seems to be a surplus of gay furs, HOWEVER, it *sure would be nice* if there were more *straight or bi-sexual males in the fandom*. xD, I'd really like to meet a fur, y'know? lol, I just don't get along with people as good who aren't into the fandom - relationship-wise I mean.

I have plenty of friends who aren't furs. lol xD, And they all pretty much know I'm a fur, no one gets on my case about it. Half my friends like anthro artwork.

Not yiff, just...y'know, art. xD, As far as I know I'm the only one in my group of friends that enjoys that. xD

But...I spoke to a friend recently and she'd said, "Furries are some of the most open-minded people." And I had to stop and think about it. Sure, I may not know _tons_ of people in the fandom, but for the most part, yeah, those I _do_ know _are_ open-minded. But just like anything else you're going to find your assholes and douchebags, that's just par for the course.

Really... The whole furry/gay thing irks me just a small bit. I know there _are_ straight male furs, just like I know there _are_ straight female furs. We're not _all_ gay or bi-sexual. Some of us just like the artwork. lol


----------



## Mojotaian (Apr 27, 2009)

Homo-eroticism = perk
Ok, now i'm just gender confused, whether i really am bi or straight... 
well... look at bright side, at least i might be one of those straight furs, being gay's not bad, i'm taking it from ur comment...

Are you into yiff? Funny, i thought i'd never actually meet a female who was actually into it, i'll admit i'm into it myself, but that's not important... I think also because Female "yiffers" i think, are rare? maybe?

If furries weren't open minded wouldn't there be a LITTLE bit of hypocrisy there? just a LITTLE?

what u mean by "erk" you? 

OFF-TOPIC
Thought (A bit detailed, don't look if easily offended and please correct me if wrong or if females too)

Maybe when a guy get's "enticed" by other male (yiff too) art/stories, it probably doesn't mean they're gay/bi. Maybe it's just because they're that needy... let me explain...
After a while, if a guy hasn't masturbated, they become so lustful that they don't care what gets them horny just as long as something does... Like prison sex, even straight prisoners become so desperate they turn to homosexual activities just to slake themselves... make sense?
So just because a guy is eroticised by male graphics doesn't mean they're gay/bi, maybe they just needed something else, or something new...

Also, why does the forum have a logout timer? I tried to post this before, more detailed+longer, and i became logged out and had to start again... sorry... but it's ANNOYING!


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 27, 2009)

KB-to-tha-BT said:


> *raises hand* Straight female fur, here. lulz, I've just always liked anthros, the homosexual eroticism just happens to be a perk. xD lulz, I'm also a fan of yaoi so what can I say? lol
> ...
> 
> Really... The whole furry/gay thing irks me just a small bit. I know there _are_ straight male furs, just like I know there _are_ straight female furs. We're not _all_ gay or bi-sexual. Some of us just like the artwork. lol


I'm a straight female too.


----------



## KB-to-tha-BT (Apr 27, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Homo-eroticism = perk
> Ok, now i'm just gender confused, whether i really am bi or straight...
> well... look at bright side, at least i might be one of those straight furs, being gay's not bad, i'm taking it from ur comment...
> 
> ...


 
lol, Really? Not a lot of females are into it? xD, Maybe they're just shy and don't admit to it as openly. I...am totally comfortable with what I'm into. If somebody doesn't like it that's tough. xD

And I just mean annoy, Mojotaian. ^^ The constant gay/furry association irks me on a few levels. One, people think the fandom is overrun with gays so therefore if you are a fur you = gay. Second, those furs who rant about "fursecution" as though the hatred for it were as bad or as heated as the hatred aimed at just your everyday homosexuals. In some places I know it's possible to be hated for being a "fur" but...I think most people exaggerate.

*prettylilpup:* See? We _DO_ exist!!! xD


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 27, 2009)

KB-to-tha-BT said:


> *prettylilpup:* See? We _DO_ exist!!! xD


Yep.


----------



## Aengmusae (Apr 27, 2009)

As a gay fur, I can't really tell you why there's an assload of furs who're gay. I've noticed that before and thought it was weird too. But hey, I'm not complaining. ...I usually make long posts but I really don't know. Although liking furry characters sexually is kind of deviant (not in a bad way, just it's not something a typical non-fur straight guy would dig), so it would be logical that sexuality would be more varied.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Apr 27, 2009)

Personally, I don't care about what someones sexual orientation is...  I respect it cause its their life and far be it for me to tell them how to live it. Its their choice be it M/M, M/F, or F/F. I have a few friends that are gay both male and female.   Some of my best friends are gay, so what.  I am not completely immersed in the fandom and I can see some openness here but I have also noticed as well some that are not so ?  I think it just depends on who you speak with. Some are opposed some are not. Pick and choose your friends as you will. If you dont get along with someone its fine, the world will not end, leave them to their own. I have had "friends" and well when the chips were down they were no where to be seen and others from out of the blue help when you least expect it.


----------



## Mojotaian (Apr 27, 2009)

KB-to-tha-BT said:


> lol, Really? Not a lot of females are into it? xD, Maybe they're just shy and don't admit to it as openly. I...am totally comfortable with what I'm into. If somebody doesn't like it that's tough. xD
> 
> And I just mean annoy, Mojotaian. ^^ The constant gay/furry association irks me on a few levels. One, people think the fandom is overrun with gays so therefore if you are a fur you = gay. Second, those furs who rant about "fursecution" as though the hatred for it were as bad or as heated as the hatred aimed at just your everyday homosexuals. In some places I know it's possible to be hated for being a "fur" but...I think most people exaggerate.
> 
> *prettylilpup:* See? We _DO_ exist!!! xD


 
Well, ur right, because females and males alike, we're all a bit shy about admitting we get horny from animals... it's not exactly the most normal thing to say... But i also think people would rather get caught then admit it...

I see what you mean, but i think you just need to say "I'm a furvert, but i'm not gay..."
Well, i'm not sure how open-minded my friends are, so i'm probably not going to admit anything to them anytime soon...
people tend to exaggerate when they really dislike something, the exaggeration is probably more of a representation of how strong they feel about the topic.


----------



## KB-to-tha-BT (Apr 28, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Well, ur right, because females and males alike, we're all a bit shy about admitting we get horny from animals... it's not exactly the most normal thing to say... But i also think people would rather get caught then admit it...
> 
> I see what you mean, but i think you just need to say "I'm a furvert, but i'm not gay..."
> Well, i'm not sure how open-minded my friends are, so i'm probably not going to admit anything to them anytime soon...
> people tend to exaggerate when they really dislike something, the exaggeration is probably more of a representation of how strong they feel about the topic.


 
Hey now, I heard this said earlier on this thread and I'm going to reiterate. xD

We're not getting off on "animals", we get off on anthropomorphic representations. Because really, getting hot and heavy on seeing your neighbor's dog, and getting hot and heavy on seeing a sexy anthro, are two _*very*_ different things. lol xD


----------



## Mojotaian (Apr 28, 2009)

I stand corrected, but you see my point right?


----------



## KB-to-tha-BT (Apr 28, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> I stand corrected, but you see my point right?


 
I see what you mean I'm just not that way. lol ^^, I like introducing people to what I'm into, some people are even amazed and find they like it too. =3


----------



## Mojotaian (Apr 28, 2009)

ya, kk, well... i was getting at the idea of it being an animal in human form, it's still an animal regardless... Well... we are too... but still...
this is epic derailment, anyway...

Back to the Gay Furs discussion...


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 28, 2009)

KB-to-tha-BT said:


> Hey now, I heard this said earlier on this thread and I'm going to reiterate. xD
> 
> We're not getting off on "animals", we get off on anthropomorphic representations. Because really, getting hot and heavy on seeing your neighbor's dog, and getting hot and heavy on seeing a sexy anthro, are two _*very*_ different things. lol xD


Yep. In reality, we are really still getting off on the human form. Just with added fur and tails.


----------



## noodlescoop (Apr 30, 2009)

i was straight but with the knots and the tails and all that yiffy porn, (plus all of those truth or dare games lol) i became bi curious/ bi in general its just all about how you as a person are and what your interests are


----------



## Leostale (May 1, 2009)

I am most certainly not gay

Message for those who have gender crisis:
Gay or not it's all up to you.. you decide what you are


----------



## MattyK (May 1, 2009)

I'm straight. Although my Intimate Roleplaying "Sessions" with Merilon make me consider that seriously. But then again, all the RPed Snuggling and licking is just part of the Furry Lifestyle in a way. Kinship as such.


----------



## Mojotaian (May 1, 2009)

I think it's the association with "good feelings" and a certain image.
So if you have "good feelings" to homosexual ideas, then you may like that more because your brain thinks thats how it is. maybe?


----------



## Meeew (May 1, 2009)

Leostale said:


> I am most certainly not gay
> 
> Message for those who have gender crisis:
> Gay or not it's all up to you.. you decide what you are



Don't you mean sexuality crisis?

I'm pretty sure they know their males...right...?


----------



## Leostale (May 1, 2009)

ok fine then

Message for those who have sexuality crisis:
Gay or not it's all up to you.. you decide what you are


----------



## Meeew (May 1, 2009)

I'm bi, what now??

Meeew 1
Leostale 0


----------



## Leostale (May 1, 2009)

Meeew said:


> I'm bi, what now??




Then live your life as a bi and be happy, go out and enjoy


----------



## Mojotaian (May 2, 2009)

"dusts hands"

Problem solved...


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 2, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> "dusts hands"
> 
> Problem solved...



what problem?


----------



## pheonix (May 2, 2009)

Leostale said:


> ok fine then
> 
> Message for those who have sexuality crisis:
> Gay or not it's all up to you.. you decide what you are



I love how you think it's just that simple, either you're straight and never had to deal with this or you are very young and naive. Please don't speak as if we can just come to a conclusion in 5 minutes, it's a tough thing to come to grips with.


----------



## Takun (May 2, 2009)

Leostale said:


> ok fine then
> 
> Message for those who have sexuality crisis:
> Gay or not it's all up to you.. you decide what you are



No.  You really don't.


----------



## Mojotaian (May 2, 2009)

no, you don't have a choice in sexuality, but you don't need to get all cranky over it all... it's just sexuality... lol, subtle much...


----------



## Mojotaian (May 2, 2009)

SEVEN!


----------



## Bunneh45 (May 2, 2009)

> ok fine then
> 
> Message for those who have sexuality crisis:
> Gay or not it's all up to you.. you decide what you are





> Then live your life as a bi and be happy, go out and enjoy



Thanks! That helped so much! You must be a genuis!

I hate it when straight people who think they know something about what it is like to be gay give advice making it seem soooo simple.

I'm not saying straight people can't give advice, but at least make sure you aren't an ignorant fool :|


----------



## noodlescoop (May 3, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Thanks! That helped so much! You must be a genuis!
> 
> I hate it when straight people who think they know something about what it is like to be gay give advice making it seem soooo simple.
> 
> I'm not saying straight people can't give advice, but at least make sure you aren't an ignorant fool :|



i second this statement


----------



## Mojotaian (May 3, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Thanks! That helped so much! You must be a genuis!
> 
> I hate it when straight people who think they know something about what it is like to be gay give advice making it seem soooo simple.
> 
> I'm not saying straight people can't give advice, but at least make sure you aren't an ignorant fool :|


 
I love people... Although he may not have given the BEST advice... 
This is what this is saying...

"Despite the fact you tried to help out and it didn't turn out right, i don't like it, therefore TROLL!!!!"

I just love it how people overlook the fact ur trying to be nice and help out, and just critic u for whats wrong!


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

There was like....8 pages of advice

I think even if his advice was not actually much help, you don't need to so harsh about it and just overlook it...


----------



## Aaron Roger Scott (May 3, 2009)

I don't know what caused it initially, but . . .

What really led me to become furry was the high presence of other gay people, the high presence of gay themes in the literature (other, non-cliche, more like myself gay characters), and the parallels between the furry rights thing and the gay rights thing. I mean, the first image I came across when I typed in the word furry on google was this:





(an aside, this is THE BEST furry picture. It has masterful propaganda value. It just affected me so much, on more than one occasion.)

But anyways, I don't care if people compare the gay rights movement to fursecution. I mean, the latter is far more inconsequential, but the parallels do exist. Fursecution is pretty brutal too. (godhatesfurries.com, and such)


----------



## Mojotaian (May 3, 2009)

like i said...

High five Meee

Meeew... i'll high five you too


----------



## Mojotaian (May 3, 2009)

wow, does that site exist?!

LET"S TROLL IT!
Second thought... let's NOT troll it...

scrap thought


----------



## Mojotaian (May 3, 2009)

omfg it exists! That's lol and a half for mojo!


----------



## Shindo (May 3, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2175247 im pretty sure this is pg 13 unless im missing something


----------



## SnickersTheCat (May 3, 2009)

A better question would be... "how many people are straight in the fandom?"


----------



## Jealousy (May 3, 2009)

Godhatesfurries is a joke site (It was done by a furry). Just for your information.


----------



## Aaron Roger Scott (May 3, 2009)

Well, the link didn't work . . . but I guess that's true. That picture _would_ be on Fur Affinity, if that's what it was initially drawn for. If I was out of the house and more sure about other people's reactions to furryness, I'd put that poster up on my wall. (not a very prideful reaction, I suppose)



> Godhatesfurries is a joke site (It was done by a furry). Just for your information.


Oh ya, I knew that. I got it mixed up with the other one, suchandsuch.com or something along those lines


----------



## Crimes (May 3, 2009)

Hmm.
You know I never really thought much about this until you posted it, but you know, you're right.
I'm a female, and I am completely comfortable with what I like and do. -shrug-
And no offense to the gay population out there, but it /is/ growing and becaming more and more popular and socially acceptable then it ever really has been before. 
I've noticed alot more homosexuals on the petsites I go on, as well as the Furry community and school.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 3, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> A better question would be... "how many people are straight in the fandom?"


More than Gays and Lesbians combined


----------



## Salrith (May 3, 2009)

Wow. I thought earlier this week, "I need less of a workload so I have more time to do things like get on FAF."
Gee, I really missed things... topics like this are still going ^.=.^

Anyway, I think that if you asked how many furs are _straight_, you'd probably get the total number of furs, minus the gay/bi ones.
Yep! ^.=.^


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> A better question would be... "how many people are straight in the fandom?"



According to this survey, straights are a lot more prevalent then we assume.

I think the gay/bi population stands out more because they're the more yiffy ones, seen as there is low percentage of females in the fandom.


----------



## Mojotaian (May 3, 2009)

Jealousy said:


> Godhatesfurries is a joke site (It was done by a furry). Just for your information.


 
ohhhh SHIT!

Thanks for the heads up guys! really appreciate it after i sent THIS!




			
				Mojotaian said:
			
		

> GOOD MORNING!!!
> 
> I had a look at your site and all your slanders and all of that sort of thing...
> I'd consider myself a furry... sort of... but like you said, i'm one of those people that considers myself different. I'm into that sort of stuff, yeah, that... But i'd never actually take it out of my own mentality, not just because i'm lazy, also because it's not THAT fantastic... Anyways, i'm drifting off the point.
> ...


----------



## krisCrash (May 3, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> No.  You really don't.



butbutbut http://www.queerbychoice.com/ :lol:

might cause a shitstorm though

looks confused/identity seeking/pretentious as far as I could see for the rainbows that is.


----------



## Takun (May 3, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> butbutbut http://www.queerbychoice.com/ :lol:
> 
> might cause a shitstorm though
> 
> looks confused/identity seeking/pretentious as far as I could see for the rainbows that is.




God damn, I need to catch up on some sleep after exams x.x

I was like "butthurt?"  then I reread. >>

I'm not going to doubt that there are people who just up and choose it for reasons, even if there body doesn't feel it.... but if they can actually have feelings for the same gender, I would say they aren't choosing it... rather they like to feel like they have the choice.  I mean obviously you choose whether or not to act on it.  :\


----------



## haynari (May 3, 2009)

I am bisexual as both a furry and in real life. I tend to lean more toward gay in both though.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

actually I'm just gay... and it just so happens in a completely unrelated way, that I love furries also. 

:/ dunno if there's a correlation there.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 3, 2009)

There was a period of time when I could not fathom why the Furry Fandom has such a tremendous percentage of GLBT folks.
It bothered me a little.  After all, gay and furry are nearly synonymous with each other(see the term FURFAG for more info), and let's not forget the very epicenter of it all...Random Gay Furry Art, or FurAffinity as we in the biz know it.  It may also be known as MurrInfinity to some.

Turn off the Filter, and you are instantly subjected to a multitude of extremely hardcore animal penises going into orifices that are certainly too small to accommodate.  
Oh, and have I mentioned that they are all horribly detailed?  The artists surely spend 20 hours sketching out the penis, making sure to include every single little anatomical quirk of the species, before moving onto the characters themselves. 
Or at least, that is how it seems from the way the artwork is produced. 
And that's not all.  Discontent with penises on males, there is also a need for MULTIPLE penises, penises on females(hermaphrodites), and sometimes even creatures that function as penises.  The fandom practically revolvs around dog boners.

FurAffinity, is, in my opinion, the best example of the prevalence of GLBT's in the fandom.  
It is almost as though a gigantic Gay H-Bomb was dropped squarely on this website, sending a few kilotons of homosexuality everywhere and fallout that would continue to last for years.  After all, who can forget our lovable Fagoneer?  The multiple 'coming out' threads? 

But...you really want to know why so many furries are gay?  Let me quote someone a bit more knowledgeable in the subject.



> Okay, but realistically, there are a few good reasons.  Furry tends to pick up the kids who are counterculture for the sake of being counterculture.  Most new members of furry are still working through high school, which is an arena where it's way easier to find a heterosexual relationship.  Kids strike out with the girls a couple times or have a bad relationship, they decide to swear off females and join the radical/intellectual/oh-so-superior and open-minded cult of the homo.  It makes you different, you know, and special.  Like being a raver or atheist.  And there are thousands more out there on the Internet who'll tell them just how special they all are together.  Many gay furries are virgins, thus their sexuality is honestly somewhat null.  This group is the one that hasn't really met any furries IRL but would really like to because man, they are so in tune and honest.
> 
> In other cases... when a furry joins the average community someone pretty quickly asks him if he's gay.  If he answers negative the others will peer pressure peer pressure if you were gay we could be really close friends, snuggles, scritches.  Okay, the furry decides he kind of likes being hugged and ooh that grope felt nice, he decides that maybe he is a naughty boy, hee hee a little alcohol, and it just naturally wanders into getting fucked.  He then might seek out more of the same attention and encourage others to claim homosexuality.  I don't believe many furries are subconsciously desperate and feeling I MUST FUCK SOMETHING, ANYTHING.  They're just led on by people who are already gay and far too friendly.  This is the group that has been social with real furries for quite some time, gone to conventions and all.
> 
> And the preponderance of pretend homosexuality in art and games, hell, that's just people thinking it doesn't mean anything (it doesn't) to have a character drawn gay with a buddy's or to roleplay out a gay relationship.  To them it all just means more friends and more popularity, yay!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Turn off the Filter, and you are instantly subjected to a multitude of extremely hardcore animal penises going into orifices that are certainly too small to accommodate.
> Oh, and have I mentioned that they are all horribly detailed?  The artists surely spend 20 hours sketching out the penis, making sure to include every single little anatomical quirk of the species, before moving onto the characters themselves.
> Or at least, that is how it seems from the way the artwork is produced.
> And that's not all.  Discontent with penises on males, there is also a need for MULTIPLE penises, penises on females(hermaphrodites), and sometimes even creatures that function as penises.  The fandom practically revolvs around dog boners.




that paragraph made my day so much better. 
oh god, this is going in my siggy.
edit: D: it's too long to be in siggy.


----------



## Bunneh45 (May 3, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> There was a period of time when I could not fathom why the Furry Fandom has such a tremendous percentage of GLBT folks.
> It bothered me a little.  After all, gay and furry are nearly synonymous with each other(see the term FURFAG for more info), and let's not forget the very epicenter of it all...Random Gay Furry Art, or FurAffinity as we in the biz know it.  It may also be known as MurrInfinity to some.
> 
> Turn off the Filter, and you are instantly subjected to a multitude of extremely hardcore animal penises going into orifices that are certainly too small to accommodate.
> ...



When you get a lot of female artists somewhere you get a lot of gay male art. Its unavoidable.

Also, who did you quote? "Cult of the homo"? What bullshit is that?


----------



## slydude851 (May 3, 2009)

heres some funny story about this... When i first joined, i did that servey thingy and when i read the results, a good amount of the people here were gays. Im not trying to be mean but, dang thats alot of gay people!

as for why they are here, I have no clue whatsoever, maybe they are just more furries that enjoy what we all enjoy.

My first thoughts was that statement i said in the first paragraph, last sentence; the "dang thats alot of gay people!"


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

slydude851 said:


> heres some funny story about this... When i first joined, i did that servey thingy and when i read the results, a good amount of the people here were gays.  Im not trying to be mean but, dang thats alot of gay people!



It's not a disease :|

I seriously doubt that being gay and being furry have any correlation to each other.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

;; in mathematical terms, I would say there is a big correlation, but when you look into it, there doesnt seem to be any... maybe some sort of parapsychological phenomenon? or perhaps the suggestive nature of furries entices more gay people than straight?


----------



## Bunneh45 (May 3, 2009)

slydude851 said:


> My first thoughts was that statement i said in the first paragraph, last sentence; the "dang thats alot of gay people!"



I know isn't it great x3


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 3, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> When you get a lot of female artists somewhere you get a lot of gay male art. Its unavoidable.
> 
> Also, who did you quote? "Cult of the homo"? What bullshit is that?



That's for me to know and for you to find out.


----------



## Irreverent (May 3, 2009)

KB-to-tha-BT said:


> HOWEVER, it *sure would be nice* if there were more *straight or bi-sexual males in the fandom*.



We're definitely here.  Myself, I'm married, two kits and trending from bi-curious to  bi, but really, at my age, that little experiment could have disastrous side-effects.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

:/ I'm female and gay. 
sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Bunneh45 (May 3, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> That's for me to know and for you to find out.



Uuh ok then... I was going to rage about it but I guess I won't now


----------



## Lukar (May 3, 2009)

I'm bi, but I tend to be more attracted to guys more than girls.


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

I think the real reason is that furrydom being so sexually accepting allows people to wander from the usual "Must like opposite gender because society says so". A lot of bi-curious folks in the fandom, but generally most are straight and would be very difficult to "turn".

As for the art, maybe artists find it more interesting to make homoerotic art then say your standard nude female furry.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

Meeew said:


> I think the real reason is that furrydom being so sexually accepting allows people to wander from the usual "Must like opposite gender because society says so". A lot of bi-curious folks in the fandom, but generally most are straight and would be very difficult to "turn".
> 
> As for the art, maybe artists find it more interesting to make homoerotic art then say your standard nude female furry.




I think gay furry art turns on most straight females... and because there's alot of straight females doing the art, it only makes sense.


----------



## Takun (May 3, 2009)

Meeew said:


> It's not a disease :|
> 
> I seriously doubt that being gay and being furry have any correlation to each other.



Actually you are wrong.  There is a positive correlation between being furry and being gay/bi.

However correlation does not prove causation.  Thought that needed pointing out.


----------



## FurForCameron (May 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I think gay furry art turns on most straight females... and because there's alot of straight females doing the art, it only makes sense.



And gay furry art turns on most guys... *drools*


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Actually you are wrong.  There is a positive correlation between being furry and being gay/bi.
> 
> However correlation does not prove causation.  Thought that needed pointing out.



AP Stats was a long time ago, lay off me :c


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> And gay furry art turns on most guys... *drools*



Those traps are delicious, no can deny that. <3 Bonk and Onta xD

Miu's girly characters are also incredibly :3


----------



## FurForCameron (May 3, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Those traps are delicious, no can deny that. <3 Bonk and Onta xD
> 
> Miu's girly characters are also incredibly :3




What do you mean trap? I deliberately search it.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> And gay furry art turns on most guys... *drools*



*laughs* 
actually my only turn on would be vore/gore or tentacles. 

and cat skulls. cat skulls are so rad.


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> What do you mean trap? I deliberately search it.



Traps for first timers. Reactions on /b/ are priceless. "Oh god I think I'm gay, and furry..."


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Traps for first timers. Reactions on /b/ are priceless. "Oh god I think I'm gay, and furry..."




sauce, OP?


----------



## Aaron Roger Scott (May 3, 2009)

> Okay, but realistically, there are a few good reasons. Furry tends to pick up the kids who are counterculture for the sake of being counterculture. Most new members of furry are still working through high school, which is an arena where it's way easier to find a heterosexual relationship. Kids strike out with the girls a couple times or have a bad relationship, they decide to swear off females and join the radical/intellectual/oh-so-superior and open-minded cult of the homo. It makes you different, you know, and special. Like being a raver or atheist. And there are thousands more out there on the Internet who'll tell them just how special they all are together. Many gay furries are virgins, thus their sexuality is honestly somewhat null. This group is the one that hasn't really met any furries IRL but would really like to because man, they are so in tune and honest.  . . .


 
OK, This is from a page back, and I'm being a bit of a hypocrite but . . . dont quote that. It's toatal crap. People don't just "decide" to be gay, for any reason.

But then again, I could be getting mad at a satire without realizing it, which would make me look pretty stupid.


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

Aaron Roger Scott said:


> OK, This is from a page back, and I'm being a bit of a hypocrite but . . . dont quote that. It's toatal crap. People don't just "decide" to be gay, for any reason.
> 
> But then again, I could be getting mad at a satire without realizing it, which would make me look pretty stupid.



No I agree with you. It's ridiculous to think people choose to be gay for any other reason than because that is who they are.

"lolz buttsex will make me popular"...


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

Meeew said:


> No I agree with you. It's ridiculous to think people choose to be gay for any other reason than because that is who they are.
> 
> "lolz buttsex will make me popular"...




but sadly enough, there are alot of people out there who "claim" to be gay just for attention. when really they've got gf's coming out their wazoo...


----------



## Aaron Roger Scott (May 3, 2009)

> but sadly enough, there are alot of people out there who "claim" to be gay just for attention. when really they've got gf's coming out their wazoo...


 
No, I've never seen that. I don't think it happens in real ife. I've heard of celebrities announcing that they're bi for publicity, but then again maybe they are.

It's much easier to just find a flamboyant gay friend, as a shopping accessory. It's very trendy to have a gay friend.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

Aaron Roger Scott said:


> No, I've never seen that. I don't think it happens in real ife. I've heard of celebrities announcing that they're bi for publicity, but then again maybe they are.
> 
> It's much easier to just find a flamboyant gay friend, as a shopping accessory. It's very trendy to have a gay friend.




I dunno... back in highschool and jr. high there were alot of 'em. 
little weaboos.


----------



## Kryn (May 3, 2009)

Aaron Roger Scott said:


> It's very trendy to have a gay friend.



Wow, I wish that was true where I lived.


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

Kryn said:


> Wow, I wish that was true where I lived.



I only know one gay person, and he is kind of strange/emo. I like the flaming gays better, their fun! (no pun intended)


----------



## Bunneh45 (May 3, 2009)

Aaron Roger Scott said:


> OK, This is from a page back, and I'm being a bit of a hypocrite but . . . dont quote that. It's toatal crap. People don't just "decide" to be gay, for any reason.
> 
> But then again, I could be getting mad at a satire without realizing it, which would make me look pretty stupid.



Heh I'm surprised it took this long for someone else to rage over it.

What utter bullshit that quote is -_-


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2009)

Meeew said:


> I only know one gay person, and he is kind of strange/emo. I like the flaming gays better, their fun! (no pun intended)



there's ALOT of gays where I live.. I swear.. any person wanting to be "cool" or "hip" claims to be gay.


----------



## Meeew (May 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> there's ALOT of gays where I live.. I swear.. any person wanting to be "cool" or "hip" claims to be gay.



I just associate the "flaming" gays to be a lot more lively and carefree xD

It's good attributes to be honest, I wish more people were like that.


----------



## Bunneh45 (May 3, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> there's ALOT of gays where I live.. I swear.. any person wanting to be "cool" or "hip" claims to be gay.



Haha... same at my school. My school is so liberal most people are tripping over themselves accepting all the gay people at my school, its pretty awesome. And most of the gay people are pretty popular, but maybe thats because they are so likable.



Meeew said:


> I just associate the "flaming" gays to be a lot more lively and carefree xD
> 
> It's good attributes to be honest, I wish more people were like that.



Finally, someone who doesn't view flaming as "stuffing their gayness in other people's faces" or "hurting the gay image".

Thanks!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

Meeew said:


> I just associate the "flaming" gays to be a lot more lively and carefree xD
> 
> It's good attributes to be honest, I wish more people were like that.



I'm not much of a flaming gay, but I'll admit it to people and make comments about it...
but I havent come out to my parents and stated I am... I'm waiting to move out and find a mate first. 

:/ does FA have a dating board? they should...


----------



## Meeew (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm not much of a flaming gay, but I'll admit it to people and make comments about it...
> but I havent come out to my parents and stated I am... I'm waiting to move out and find a mate first.
> 
> :/ does FA have a dating board? they should...



You don't want to find people online xD...

Looks around for like gay clubs/bars


----------



## Meeew (May 4, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Finally, someone who doesn't view flaming as "stuffing their gayness in other people's faces" or "hurting the gay image".
> 
> Thanks!



Well sometimes it can be taken "too" far. Being around apathetic people is really boring though xD...


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

Meeew said:


> You don't want to find people online xD...
> 
> Looks around for like gay clubs/bars




D: all my ex's I found online... and all were furries!
blah... maybe because of my unsuccess I really should look IRL.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 4, 2009)

So, some people were saying that you can't _choose_ to be gay.

http://www.queerbychoice.com/

Now what?  We all know that in this day and age, being gay is hip and rebellious, the new thing to scare your parents with if you're an emo kid hungry for attention.  
All the unique special snowflakes in the fandom go for the m/m scene to stand out...usually helped along by the more overly friendly gays who indoctrinate them and encourage them.


----------



## Meeew (May 4, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> So, some people were saying that you can't _choose_ to be gay.
> 
> http://www.queerbychoice.com/
> 
> ...



If you are queer by choice then you are bisexual or pansexual. You are not homosexual, to be homosexual you never HAD A CHOICE. You were attracted to the same gender the day you hit puberty, you didn't choose to not be attracted to females, you were simply not interested in them due to a predisposed something (maybe genetics, maybe something else, who knows). 

As I said, furrydom creates a lot of curiosity in the same gender for some reason, and being bi-curious means that even a gentle nudge by overly friendly gays will be enough. Does it mean your stuck being bisexual? Nope, many people once they satisfy their curiosity find themselves being straight again, some stay bisexual, others lose all interest in the opposite gender all together. It really depends, but sexuality doesn't define who you are. Your personality, charisma and confidence is far more important. If you are socially inept and straight, turning gay won't change anything unless you become some sort of fuck toy.

tl;dr - I find your idea of sexuality to be disturbing, the whole gay right's thing went on for decades and it's still being fought today. With so much descrimination and hate do you REALLY think people who are not actually gay, would turn gay like if it was some new fad in hot topic?...(also I realize I might be getting trolled)


----------



## Bunneh45 (May 4, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> So, some people were saying that you can't _choose_ to be gay.
> 
> http://www.queerbychoice.com/
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I'm just going to enter one of the most socially-rejected group of people just to be hip and rebellious. I'm going to face the possibility of being disowned and abandoned by my parents just to be hip and rebellious. I'm going to submit myself to bullying and violence just to be hip and rebellious. 

Smart.



Meeew said:


> If you are queer by choice then you are bisexual or pansexual. You are not homosexual, to be homosexual you never HAD A CHOICE. You were attracted to the same gender the day you hit puberty, you didn't choose to not be attracted to females, you were simply not interested in them due to a predisposed something (maybe genetics, maybe something else, who knows).



Uhh bisexuality isn't a choice either. Someone isn't either gay or straight, there is a spectrum of sexual orientation. Google the Kinsley scale.

As for pansexuality, its basically just a bs term for bisexuality. There really is only a subtle difference.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 4, 2009)

Meeew said:


> tl;dr - I find your idea of sexuality to be disturbing, the whole gay right's thing went on for decades and it's still being fought today. With so much descrimination and hate *do you REALLY think people who are not actually gay, would turn gay like if it was some new fad in hot topic?*...(also I realize I might be getting trolled)



They would, because they don't realize what it's really like to be homosexual.   Your average scene kid doesn't know or care about all of these things, he or she just wants some fleeting popularity.

Grass is greener, etc.


----------



## Bunneh45 (May 4, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> They would, because they don't realize what it's really like to be homosexual.   Your average scene kid doesn't know or care about all of these things, he or she just wants some fleeting popularity.
> 
> Grass is greener, etc.



What dreamworld do you live in? 

Since when has it been popular to be gay? Ever?

Honestly, where do you live?


----------



## Meeew (May 4, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Uhh bisexuality isn't a choice either. Someone isn't either gay or straight, there is a spectrum of sexual orientation. Google the Kinsley scale.
> 
> As for pansexuality, its basically just a bs term for bisexuality. There really is only a subtle difference.



Ah well I just think it takes people a lot longer to know they are attracted to both sexes, perhaps...

If you are equally attracted to both sexes, you could very well just like females for a long time due to being raised that way, and when given the chance to explore you find you also have an attraction for males...

At least that is my logic.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 4, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Since when has it been popular to be gay? Ever?



dude, these days being gay is one better than having an iPhone.

You'd have a standing point if this was the '50's, but this is 2009 and we have celebrities using gayness to boost their popularity.  It is now fashionable and chic.  Knock it off.


----------



## Meeew (May 4, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> What dreamworld do you live in?
> 
> Since when has it been popular to be gay? Ever?
> 
> Honestly, where do you live?



Agreed. Even within furry fandom you won't be more popular than the next gay person. Your sexuality does not change who you are, you do not suddenly become less socially-inept because you are willing to have anal-sex. 

If your standing improves then you were probably closeted and turning gay made you less insecure, which gives you more charisma, confidence...things people actually notice and LIKE.



> dude, these days being gay is one better than having an iPhone.
> 
> You'd have a standing point if this was the '50's, but this is 2009 and we have celebrities using gayness to boost their popularity. It is now fashionable and chic. Knock it off.



Your view is ignorant...celebrities are already well-liked and famous. Any media stunt is going to give them a short popularity boost.  

We are talking about regular joe's, who are perhaps overweight, have confidence issues ETC. Things which make them unpopular, suddenly because they come out and say "Hello world, I like stuff up my ass", won't change who they are...


----------



## Bunneh45 (May 4, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> dude, these days being gay is one better than having an iPhone.
> 
> You'd have a standing point if this was the '50's, but this is 2009 and we have celebrities using gayness to boost their popularity.  It is now fashionable and chic.  Knock it off.



Do you have any evidence that gay people aren't bullied much more than straight people and commit more suicides because of bullying besides your bigotry?


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 4, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Do you have any evidence that gay people aren't bullied much more than straight people and commit more suicides because of bullying besides your bigotry?



Perhaps you'd like to mention this to the teenage girls who pretend to be lesbians for the sake of garnering more attention from their peers?  
Or the sceneboys who do everything in their power to make people aware of the fact that they are gay and proud?

If it really bothers you so much, you should turn your irritation on them for cheapening your movement.


----------



## Bunneh45 (May 4, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Perhaps you'd like to mention this to the teenage girls who pretend to be lesbians for the sake of garnering more attention from their peers?
> Or the sceneboys who do everything in their power to make people aware of the fact that they are gay and proud?
> 
> If it really bothers you so much, you should turn your irritation on them for cheapening your movement.




Why would I be irritated by people that are a product of your imagination to excuse your bigotry?


----------



## Meeew (May 4, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Perhaps you'd like to mention this to the teenage girls who pretend to be lesbians for the sake of garnering more attention from their peers?
> Or the sceneboys who do everything in their power to make people aware of the fact that they are gay and proud?
> 
> If it really bothers you so much, you should turn your irritation on them for cheapening your movement.



Since when is being flamboyant synonymous with being fake?


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 4, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Why would I be irritated by people that are a product of your imagination to excuse your bigotry?



Because no amount of strawmanning will completely erase the simple fact that there are people who see homosexuality as being a cool new clique that they can be counter-culture in.  The sooner you come to grips with that, the more comfortable you'll be.

Or you can keep hurling the word 'bigot' around, it makes no difference.  Attention whores will still be attention whoring it up by pretending to be gay.  There are always fakes.  You cannot convince me that every single person who claims to be gay is 100% sincere and pure in their intentions - it's awfully naive.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 4, 2009)

Bunneh you don't know what you're talking about. There was this artfag at my school who "came out" on his LJ and then I saw him later on senior year hand in hand with a girl so don't start saying "Oh it never happens" because it fucking does.


You used to be tolerable but now you're just kind of irritating.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Bunneh you don't know what you're talking about. There was this artfag at my school who "came out" on his LJ and then I saw him later on senior year hand in hand with a girl so don't start saying "Oh it never happens" because it fucking does.
> 
> 
> You used to be tolerable but now you're just kind of irritating.



seriously i think he's trolling me now

in fact he probably has on his coolface right now

all typing intentional logical fallacies


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2009)

People fake being gay and for girls right now it's actually used quite often for those who have no other ways of getting attention...

no that doesn't make them really gay.  =\


----------



## Norspe (May 4, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> So, some people were saying that you can't _choose_ to be gay.
> 
> http://www.queerbychoice.com/
> 
> ...



I've known lots of gays over the past 8 years. And it seems the reason most of them are gay, is because they want sexual attention and can't get it from females. Of course there were a few of them who were curious, and decided to try "it" out, and enjoyed "it". (I hope you get what I'm saying here XD) It seems the most popular tool for trying "it" out, was a soda bottle. Not sure why they would do that, but that's their choice and I never ridiculed them for it. I've never known any lesbians though. But it seems, from my point of view, that the 2 most common factors for becoming gay are: Sexual Deprivation and Curiosity. So it seems to me that those who are gay, _DID_ chose to be so. There was one other gay I knew. But his reason for becoming gay was just that, his parents neglected him from the day he was born. Which in turn caused him to become very emotional. Therefore to get the attention he wanted from his parents he stated he was gay. And to convince them of this he played the part. Then he just got dragged in. But anyways.... I'm cutting this off here cause my post is getting way too long XD.

Long post short: I know lotsa gays, and according to them, they are gay by choice.


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2009)

God damn, I want to live someplace where it is both hip, cool and accepted.  What the fuck.

I blame this emo pussy fad. 

I know someone who claimed to be 50% bi and 100% straight, to get the ladies.  LAME.
Also: It's well known that humans like to pretend they have more control over things than they really do.


----------



## Mojotaian (May 4, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm just going to enter one of the most socially-rejected group of people just to be hip and rebellious. I'm going to face the possibility of being disowned and abandoned by my parents just to be hip and rebellious. I'm going to submit myself to bullying and violence just to be hip and rebellious.
> 
> Smart.


 
Kid... If you're so against being in this category... why the hell are you in this damn FANDOM?! Because SURPRISE! we're not exactly accepted either, we're not terrabad... but we ain't pretty neither...

And why is you so negative? I always see you trolling on about something...

And hell, sometimes it's confusion about something, if someone has an erotic dream about the same sex, of COURSE they're going to be god damn confused and PERHAPS think they're gay or bi! Myself included!

But i guess i won't know i'm bi until i make out with a guy and a girl... so it doesn't matter and i can't say...

But some ppl i believe do it for attention, i know of a person who says they're gay, and they're known to go on about it, people... no-one cares... You're gay? Great! now shut up...


----------



## Irreverent (May 4, 2009)

Meeew said:


> If you are equally attracted to both sexes, you could very well just like females for a long time due to being raised that way, and when given the chance to explore you find you also have an attraction for males...



Pretty much.  Age and (one would hope) wisdom might have a bit of an influence too.  Or it could just be a change in tastes.  Are all your favorite things the same from 10 or 15 years ago?  Sure some of them are, but others have developed in the mean time.


----------



## iBolt! (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> there's ALOT of gays where I live.. I swear.. any person wanting to be "cool" or "hip" claims to be gay.



Kinda the same here. All the girls have to be bi but the guys have to be straight. I know a bunch of people around here that would jump gay guys, which is why I am only open to those that care enough to ask and to those that I trust.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 4, 2009)

God people! Lay off of Bunneh. He has a point, but people have a tendency to tell others they are wrong. You people are beating him down. If you must say he is annoying say it in a better manner. I think he's a great person.
Anyway on topic:
There might be people who do stupid shit like claim to be gay, but where I live it wouldn't be smart. Conservatives-a-plenty around here in this hillbilly mountain town. You know the reactions and number of people who come out really depends on the location. It's oppressive here, but areas in California might have people who claim to be gay. We shouldn't hate Bunneh we should hate those who pretend!
Please play nice!


----------



## KitXune (May 4, 2009)

klopp said:


> I know lotsa gays, and according to them, they are gay by choice.



Well, if it's a choice, then they're definitely bisexual, because I know that at least _I_ certainly couldn't enjoy getting nailed by a guy even if I wanted to, and I imagine the reverse would be true for homosexuals.

I tend to side with many here; that bisexuality is more common than homosexuality, but calling yourself "gay" is more chic.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 4, 2009)

I don't hate Bunneh.


----------



## PriestRevan (May 4, 2009)

Most furries are bisexual. 

It doesn't work the same way around.


----------



## Bunneh45 (May 4, 2009)

Uuh sorry for being annoying and getting heated... It was reeallly late and I was kinda cranky because I had an AP exam in the morning.

Maybe I misunderstood him; he seemed to be saying that being gay is a choice instead of that some people pretend to be for the attention. Now that I re-read his posts I was probably wrong, but I still think it was a bit inappropriate... it sounded a lot like a conservative talking-point to me with the whole "choosing to be gay" thing, and it struck a nerve.

Anyway, I apologize for getting heated about this kind of stuff in this thread and a few others; I'll tone it down from now on. :|
I'll also refrain from hijacking all the threads remotely connected to sexual orientation


----------



## KitXune (May 4, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Maybe I misunderstood him; he seemed to be saying that being gay is a choice instead of that some people pretend to be for the attention.



Yeah, it sort of sounded like that to me too, but since he didn't seem to be a moron, I went ahead and assumed that he knew better than that.  ^^;


----------



## BrothBone (May 4, 2009)

I don't think furries are gay just because they make or like gay art. 
I mean this is the internet.
I'm not surprised there might be those that pretend to be so. Why? I have no clue, but it could happen.


----------



## Kryn (May 4, 2009)

I just wanna know where the hell you people live where it's considered cool to be gay  Cause I want to move there ASAP.


----------



## PriestRevan (May 4, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I just wanna know where the hell you people live where it's considered cool to be gay  Cause I want to move there ASAP.


 
San Francisco.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 4, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I just wanna know where the hell you people live where it's considered cool to be gay  Cause I want to move there ASAP.



New England.


----------



## PriestRevan (May 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> New England.


 
Ur butt. <3


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I just wanna know where the hell you people live where it's considered cool to be gay  Cause I want to move there ASAP.



Phoenix arizona.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> Phoenix arizona.



The state of McCain



> McCain!!!





> McCain!!!





> McCain!!!





> McCain!!!





> McCain!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

"Location: *AZ, duh"

>> *PriestRevan

arizona? do you really live in arizona?


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

Ark said:


> The state of McCain



MC CAIN = MOST LIBERAL REPUBLICAN EVRRRRRR


----------



## PriestRevan (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> "Location: *AZ, duh"*
> 
> *>> *PriestRevan
> 
> arizona? do you really live in arizona?


 
Yah.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Yah.



cool! me too!
and another of my furry friends...

I'm in tempe. 
you can PM me if you ever want to hang out or something. 

wow. third fur in az! wh00t!


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> MC CAIN = MOST LIBERAL REPUBLICAN EVRRRRRR



Liberal? You mean Conservative XD


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

Ark said:


> Liberal? You mean Conservative XD



evidently you dont know the joke 'round 'ere.
all the conservative talk radios in az call him "too liberal to be a republican" and all the liberal talk radios call him a conservative.

XD 

he gots no support from nowhere!


----------



## PriestRevan (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> cool! me too!
> and another of my furry friends...
> 
> I'm in tempe.
> ...


 
Bwahaha, hang out.

Dude, I'm in Flag, and I'm so much of a hippie that I ride a bike everywhere I go.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Bwahaha, hang out.
> 
> Dude, I'm in Flag, and I'm so much of a hippie that I ride a bike everywhere I go.



XD haha.

dude.. fagstaff-  
I mean flagstaff is pretty far from me, but hell flagstaff is an awesome place to hang loose. 

those were awful puns.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 4, 2009)

I have something relevant to the discussion...I have an imaginery bullet proof vest :3
Anyways why do so many people care if you are gay or not, that is what I don't understand, if they are gay then they are gay and there isn't anything anyone can do to change that :|


----------



## Ihsman07 (May 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Bwahaha, hang out.
> 
> Dude, I'm in Flag, and I'm so much of a hippie that I ride a bike everywhere I go.



Whoa, Awesome. You live in Flagstaff? Sweet. I live down in Mesa, myself ^^


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> evidently you dont know the joke 'round 'ere.
> all the conservative talk radios in az call him "too liberal to be a republican" and all the liberal talk radios call him a conservative.
> 
> XD
> ...



Don't worry, Ron Paul to the rescue... AWAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## PriestRevan (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> XD haha.
> 
> dude.. fagstaff-
> I mean flagstaff is pretty far from me, but hell flagstaff is an awesome place to hang loose.
> ...


 
Yes they were.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

>>Ihsman07

HIGH FIVE FUR FRIEND YO!

I went to the zoo with him. no kidding. 
D: we spent the whole time looking for ocelots.

>>Don't worry, Ron Paul to the rescue... AWAY!!!
XD I voted for him.


----------



## Ihsman07 (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> >>Ihsman07
> 
> HIGH FIVE FUR FRIEND YO!
> 
> ...



Haha! That you did


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> >>Ihsman07
> 
> HIGH FIVE FUR FRIEND YO!
> 
> ...



lol, do you know how to quote?


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

Ihsman07 said:


> Haha! That you did



8D stingrays!


but anyway... 

Arizona > all other 49 states


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

Ark said:


> lol, do you know how to quote?




yup. just lazy.
and toggling a billion other websites.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yup. just lazy.
> and toggling a billion other websites.



haha, ok. I get lazy too, but if I didn't quote then I have a problem >.>


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

Ark said:


> haha, ok. I get lazy too, but if I didn't quote then I have a problem >.>



I think I'm also high on cough medicine..

aark... ur so furry and loveable picture... I wanna hug you....


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 4, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I think I'm also high on cough medicine..
> 
> aark... ur so furry and loveable picture... I wanna hug you....



Thank you :3 *HUGS*


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2009)

yayz! I gotz hugs from pretty furry dragon!!
*hug hug hug*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 4, 2009)

Get a room you two


----------



## PriestRevan (May 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Get a room you two


 
Like ours?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Like ours?



Yes sir.


----------



## PriestRevan (May 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Yes sir.


 
Lets go back to the water bed. <3


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 4, 2009)

Ark said:


> The state of McCain


I used to live in Arizona, and Phoenix is quite liberal. Where I used to live, a small town close to the AZ/NM border, that wasn't the case. One of my sisters lives in Scotsdale, and there is a surprising amount of gays.


----------



## PriestRevan (May 4, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> I used to live in Arizona, and Phoenix is quite liberal. Where I used to live, a small town close to the AZ/NM border, that wasn't the case. One of my sisters lives in Scotsdale, and there is a surprising amount of gays.


 
But for the most part, AZ is pretty unaccepting. 

My school blocked gay couples from dancing at the... homecoming dance. And they also didn't allow the kids to make a LGBT club until a year later.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 4, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> But for the most part, AZ is pretty unaccepting.
> 
> My school blocked gay couples from dancing at the... homecoming dance. And they also didn't allow the kids to make a LGBT club until a year later.


Oh shit! My old school was on a slow road to acceptance. I hope it's continuing, they allowed gay couples to go to prom the last year I was there. That was 2004, so I was obviously much too young to go.  I just remember what my sister was talking about then.


----------



## Meeew (May 5, 2009)

I heard there was yiff here, and I want in


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 5, 2009)

Ya know what really grinds my gears?

When people take your disinterest in their bedroom life as being bigotry.  When they're yapping on for hours about how much they enjoy dog boners in their rectum, eventually you'll want to say "GOD, SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY, I KNOW" and then they will respond with "ZOMG U HAET ME BECAUSE OF MY ORIENTATION" and supreme butthurt.

HELLO EVERYONE I FUCKED A DRAGON IN THE ASS TODAY.  YEP, SURE WAS AWESOME, THAT DRAGON BUTTSECKS.  FELT GOOD MAN, I'D PROBABLY DO IT AGAIN OVER NINE THOUSAND TIMES.  

see how tremendously annoying that is?


----------



## PriestRevan (May 5, 2009)

Meeew said:


> I heard there was yiff here, and I want in


 
No one fucks Pokemon. Get out of here. >:c


----------



## Meeew (May 5, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> No one fucks Pokemon. Get out of here. >:c



Mew isn't my fursona, I don't really have one. But if mew was, I'd say his tail would be quite handy for yiff


----------



## PriestRevan (May 5, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Mew isn't my fursona, I don't really have one. But if mew was, *I'd say his tail would be quite handy for yiff*


 
My gaydar just exploded.


----------



## Meeew (May 5, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> My gaydar just exploded.



You might want to get that checked :3


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 5, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> My gaydar just exploded.



Your shit is small-time if it breaks that easily.


----------



## Barnem (May 5, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Your shit is small-time if it breaks that easily.



At least he has one. I'm gay/bi (whatever) and I can't tell someone's gay until they start sucking on a dick. =|


----------



## Meeew (May 5, 2009)

Barnem said:


> At least he has one. I'm gay/bi (whatever) and I can't tell someone's gay until they start sucking on a dick. =|



I lol'd xD


----------



## Revy (May 5, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> My gaydar just exploded.


Are you serious? lol.

I can tell by the way you walk if you're gay!


----------



## PriestRevan (May 5, 2009)

Revy said:


> Are you serious? lol.
> 
> I can tell by the way you walk if you're gay!


 
*I *can.


----------



## Kaizou (May 5, 2009)

I have stong gaydar abilitiessss hurrrr 
}:U

also,I think people feel there are more gay furs because,sincerely,I've never seen a hetero going, STRAIGHT PRIDE! or you know,comment it like OH ACTUALLY IM HETERO,well you know what I mean. Gays say it out because its out of the norm,so I can get why they do it too.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 5, 2009)

My gaydar is slightly confused, because of the school hippie. He confuses the hell out of me! He's ugly as hell  and he'll pretend to hit on me (I guess it's pretending), but he's always on the prowl for women.


----------



## LeCardt (May 5, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Its ok for gay people to say it and I guess to some extent straight people as long as it isn't meant homophobically.
> 
> Its basically like black people using the n-word. It helps to diminish the power behind it as an insult when using it jokingly.



Yeah, pretty much this. I'm gay, and have been known to spout, "faggot please." on occasion :-D


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 5, 2009)

In my world, everyone is gay =3


----------



## Zrcalo (May 5, 2009)

Ark said:


> In my world, everyone is gay =3



XD I dont know quite how to take that, but okay.


----------



## Lowblock (May 6, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> those knots are just too tempting i guess



/thread


I'm bi, does that count?


----------



## Mojotaian (May 6, 2009)

quite simply... yes...

SEVEN!


----------



## krisCrash (May 6, 2009)

It's "fun" that all your tolerant and openminded people are all like gay = buttsex.

Is that really what attraction to men is all, and always about?


Zrcalo said:


> I think gay furry art turns on most straight females... and because there's alot of straight females doing the art, it only makes sense.


I think it's dumb, furry or not. 
I think it's because its so fundamentally fetish-centred. You just don't see genital-genital sex much with gay male porn.


Bunneh45 said:


> As for pansexuality, its basically just a bs term for bisexuality. There really is only a subtle difference.


thank you. It's not even what the word means, but hey follow the leader.



Kaizou said:


> I've never seen a hetero going, STRAIGHT PRIDE! or you know,comment it like OH ACTUALLY IM HETERO


how the heck did you miss out on those? ... it's the INTERNET!


----------



## harry2110 (May 6, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> My gaydar is slightly confused, because of the school hippie. He confuses the hell out of me! He's ugly as hell  and he'll pretend to hit on me (I guess it's pretending), but he's always on the prowl for women.



Same here.  I think that Im hte only Bi in my entire school now.


----------



## FurForCameron (May 6, 2009)

Oh noes! I are teh gay!
There are a few presumably gay guys in my school, but they follow practically all the stereotypes (except for one, we're friends), and it just pisses me off. They have the high voice, the lisp, and everything that I *don't *want to fall under. I do try to make my friends feel uncomfortable by making gay sex remarks around them... LOL. 
To be on topic, my friend Amanda is bi-lesbian, and she's a furry. Not as much as I am, though.


----------



## SPICE (May 6, 2009)

furs love sausage!


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 6, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> XD I dont know quite how to take that, but okay.



It's a problem, I know >.>


----------



## FurForCameron (May 6, 2009)

SPICE said:


> furs love sausage!



Indeed.


----------



## Meeew (May 6, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> Indeed.



It does taste yummy and carries a healthy amount of protein!


----------



## Leostale (May 6, 2009)

Meeew said:


> It does taste yummy and carries a healthy amount of protein!



and
it has many unique flavors depending on what the sausage made from eats.

Mmmm...... oozing melted white cheese dripping....(mouth waters...)


----------



## Meeew (May 6, 2009)

Leostale said:


> and
> it has many unique flavors depending on what the sausage made from eats.
> 
> Mmmm...... oozing melted white cheese dripping....(mouth waters...)



I heard lots of fruits and veggies makes for a healthy sausage.


----------



## Leostale (May 6, 2009)

hey i have an odd question ( sorry i can't stop myself... seriously)

How do You judge your sausage.. by length or width ..?


----------



## Meeew (May 6, 2009)

Leostale said:


> hey i have an odd question ( sorry i can't stop myself... seriously)
> 
> How do You judge your sausage.. by length or width ..?



I do believe the bigger the better, although it could cost more, but it's worth it.


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

Bigger's not always better.


----------



## Leostale (May 6, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Bigger's not always better.



yeah his right
the bigger the more painful.....buttsecs


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

Leostale said:


> yeah his right
> the bigger the more painful.....buttsecs



Thought we were leaving this in the form of euphemisms. D:


----------



## Leostale (May 6, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Thought we were leaving this in the form of euphemisms. D:




Oh... sorry


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

Leostale said:


> Oh... sorry



Tis cool.


----------



## Meeew (May 6, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Bigger's not always better.



There is discounts when you buy a lot though


----------



## Shadow (May 6, 2009)

That's so open-ended...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 7, 2009)

This thread has been sodomized by the sodomites.


----------



## Meeew (May 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> This thread has been sodomized by the sodomites.



Do you not love meat in your mouth? ...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 7, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Do you not love meat in your mouth? ...



Hot dogs?


----------



## Meeew (May 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Hot dogs?



Warm and with additives.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 7, 2009)

SPICE said:


> furs love sausage!


Funny you say that, because yesterday I realized how much I love sausage. Knackwurst, bratwurst, and Italian sausage are my favorites!


----------



## SPICE (May 7, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Funny you say that, because yesterday I realized how much I love sausage. Knackwurst, bratwurst, and Italian sausage are my favorites!



You like sweet or spicy?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> This thread has been sodomized by the sodomites.


HAY DOOD WANT TOP OR BOTTOM LOL


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 7, 2009)

SPICE said:


> You like sweet or spicy?


Spicy, of course, I live in the Southwest. Us Southwesterners like our food to cause us physical pain!


----------



## SPICE (May 7, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Spicy, of course, I live in the Southwest. Us Southwesterners like our food to cause us physical pain!



mmmmmmmmmmmmm
I also like spicy.
um.
I have a great lentil bean soup recipe uses them.


----------



## sadone29 (Oct 23, 2009)

Leostale said:


> hey i have an odd question ( sorry i can't stop myself... seriously)
> 
> How do You judge your sausage.. by length or width ..?


if you have both, don't you think you'd be considered as a package? haha...

btw, flavors??? mmm... hmmm... i prefer them a little spicy, somewhat bitter, yet sweet. )


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2009)

Cool necro, bro.


----------



## Mizuga (Oct 23, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Cool necro, bro.


 

50+PYLONS GAIND, WANT DDD'S YET? (smirk)


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

well actually most furrys are bi not gay ive seen the poll results on many a poll fyi im straight


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

Necro thread much? o.o


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 23, 2009)

Fetishness plus more fetishness=fetishness paradox.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 23, 2009)

It's because the ratio of females is far smaller then the ratio of males. And jailhouse gay is born.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Oct 24, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> It's because the ratio of females is far smaller then the ratio of males. And jailhouse gay is born.


 
yep that jailhouse gay lol,


----------



## Surgat (Oct 24, 2009)

sadone29 said:


> if you have both, don't you think you'd be considered as a package? haha...
> 
> btw, flavors??? mmm... hmmm... i prefer them a little spicy, somewhat bitter, yet sweet. )



The reply prior to yours was from May.


----------

